# Pensacola Fishing Forum Rod n Reel Giveaway - $600 worth of prizes



## Nathan W

Hey guys, 

I think we are finally past the technical issues that plagued PFF for so long now that we are hosted on a fast server and are fully converted over to a more stable platform. We've been working hard to make PFF a better site for you to enjoy and I think it's come a long way since the dreaded "spinning wheel of death" 

Now, it's time to celebrate and have a little fun arty:
We want to giveaway a brand new rod and reel combo. Here is the best part; the winners will get to choose which one they want. We are giving away 3 -$200 rods n reel combos in total. They will be ordered from Bass Pro Shops and shipped directly to the winners.

*EDIT: We will also give the winner the choice of a $200 gift card to a local shop if they prefer. But please still link to bass pro for consistency. *

Start browsing Bass Pro Shops now and pick out what rod n reel combo you would like to win. :thumbsup:

*How to enter:*

Just reply to this thread with details of the rod n reel combo you want, a link to the rod and reel on the Bass Pro Shops website , and what type of fish you hope to catch with it. Posts must have all three to be considered valid entries.

Each member can have a maximum of TWO entries. ONE Inshore fishing rod and reel combo and one Offshore Combo. Having more than two entries will disqualify you for the prize.

At the end of the contest we will use the post numbers in the upper right hand corner of each post and Random.org to randomly pick three winners. Winners will be announced by August 16th.


While you are limited to two entries your more than welcome to comment on the entries and talk about equipment. We will just overlook these comments when doing the drawling.


Well, that's it. Have fun! :thumbup:


*EDIT.... Winners have been picked!*

1. msagro1 for post #537
2. alx340 for post #488
3. DLo for post #395

Congrats guys. 
Thanks everyone for taking part.


----------



## K-Bill

ok i'll play!

edit! didn't realize this was in the price range.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0208373_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Quantum boca spinning reel on a 7' MH rod. item# or sku is 38-952-302-00.
and we'll be catching specks and reds with that fine rig. 

big money no whammies!


----------



## ironman172

Very nice gesture there Nathan!! I'll play when i have a little more time to look at Bass pro shop's rod and reels....Thanks:thumbup:....I will edit this post to enter when ready


*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:* ...combo 

Item number...38-952-816-03 
reel model ......3000
reel weight......10.8 OZ 
Gear Ratio.......5.3:1
Line Rec..........35''
Line Cap..........10 LBS/200 YDS
Rod Model........ ISES71220... 1-PIECE 
Line Weight......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight......3/8-2 OZ 
size.................7' MH 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204672_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


I hope to catch inshore....reds, spec's,flounder,blues,spanish,lady fish,pompano,and various bait fish


----------



## Nathan W

ironman172 said:


> Very nice gesture there Nathan!! I'll play when i have a little more time to look at Bass pro shop's rod and reels....Thanks:thumbup:....I will edit this post to enter when ready


You're welcome to edit that post or make a new one. Anyone is free to make comments. Just didnt want people making 20 entries... and by entries I mean a rod and reel combo and link, etc... Comments are fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmh41190

Well Here Goes Nothin

Offshore Rod and Reel Combo:

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Hope to catch King Macrel, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper, Grouper , and many more. 
Need a good jigging combo

Thanks!
- John

Here is the link:
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## barebones1

lets play
Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master® Stand-Up Rod Combos

38-900-458-06 item#

grouper and amber jacks for this little baby


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_89548_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## jmh41190

Inshore Reel Combo:

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Will help us catch Specs, Reds, Pampano, Flounder, Jack Crevalle, and hopefully many others. 

Here's the Link:
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Thanks, 
Johnhttp://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_87488_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## K-Bill

jmh41190 said:


> Well Here Goes Nothin
> 
> Offshore Rod and Reel Combo:
> 
> Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod
> 
> Hope to catch King Macrel, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper, Grouper , and many more.
> Need a good jigging combo
> 
> Thanks!
> - John
> 
> Here is the link:
> Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


X2! haha... seriously does this count as an entry? i was gonna post this as my offshore combo and list kings and cobia as my target fish.
nathan, if this doesn't work please let me know and i'll edit this. thanks!


----------



## barebones1

selection #2

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combos

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

nice rig for redfish


----------



## kanaka

Freshwater combo ( yes its freshwater but didn't see any saltwater combos that caught my eye ) for inshore use

Item number 39-955-266-07
Shimano Sahara SH 3000 FD spinning reel
Bass Pro Shops Carbon Lite 7' 2" M Fast CL72MSDS 9guide spinning rod


Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos

I hope to finally be able to pitch lures UNDER docks with this outfit. Reds and trout, beware!

Mahalo for the giveaway,
Mark


----------



## jigslinger

I'm glad the bugs got worked out with the forum and this contest just makes it better! Here's my offshore entry:
Penn® Spinfisher® 750 SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

Almost forgot! Kings, ling, and tarpon, are my targets with this one.


----------



## sealark

I'm Game,

Rod and Reel Combo:Onshore

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod


Link
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning 

Fly lining Snapper and Grouper:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swhiting

Inshore:

Bass Pro Shops Muskie Angler Rod and Reel Combos

Going to catch me some pinfish with this rig


----------



## jigslinger

And here's my inshore entry. Thanks again for the chances and good luck to everybody!

Penn® Sargus® SG7000 Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combo

Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

This one is primarily for reds.


----------



## Nathan W

K-Bill said:


> X2! haha... seriously does this count as an entry? i was gonna post this as my offshore combo and list kings and cobia as my target fish.
> nathan, if this doesn't work please let me know and i'll edit this. thanks!


Yes, that will work as long as you make it clear that the post your quoting is your entry to and that your not just commenting on their entry. Probably best to just copy and paste to be honest.


FOLKS, the two entries (onshore and offshore) should be two different posts so you get two chances to win.


----------



## sealark

Second choice

Rod and Reel Combo: offshore

Penn Spinfisher 850 w/ Penn Slammer Rod


Link
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning 

Fly lining Bigger Snapper and Grouper:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swhiting

Offshore:
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

Chicken Dolphin


----------



## prostreet78

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos



this is the bad boy i want .750SSM


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Glad to see things getting smoother! I have an idea for this deal, how about the actual purchase comes from a local shop! Thats one thing this forum has always been a part of is the local merchants vs the big box stores. We all know they could use the business too! :thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz

Voodoo Lounge said:


> Glad to see things getting smoother! I have an idea for this deal, how about the actual purchase comes from a local shop! Thats one thing this forum has always been a part of is the local merchants vs the big box stores. We all know they could use the business too! :thumbup:


Exactly...BUY LOCAL. This is the PENSACOLA FISHING FORUM. If you want Bass Pro, that's fine since they are "local" too; however, the local guys have been struggling WAY TOO LONG, especially w/ the problems we've seen this summer.

I mean, for example you could get a nice Carrot Stix, Wright & McGill, or All Star rod w/ a decent Shimano reel is like $200 at places like Hot Spots or Dizzy Lizzy's - I'm sure Outcast or others have a similarly priced outfit.


----------



## Nathan W

In the future we will try to work with local vendors to send out prizes but for this time around it's going through Bass Pro since it's already started. Thanks.


----------



## Joraca

A Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel/Slammer Rod Combo, (Bass Pro#38-930-074-00) .

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Redfish, Specks, Red Snapper, Gray Snapper, Bay Grouper, Kingfish, Spanish mackerel, Cobia, Flounder, Bluefish, white trout, pompano, dorado, triggerfish, vermillion snapper, white snapper, and sail cats. 

Joraca :yes:


----------



## tcsurfisher

off shore choice 
Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos

850SSM 
27 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 





4.6:1
25 LB/250 YDS 




OEKFS1230
1-PIECE 








12-30 LB
3/8 - 2 OZ 



7' 



$199.98 

what ever is left after the oil that will bite


----------



## ka9vto

*Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice CCL350 Saltwater Reel and Rod Combos*

Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® CCL350 Saltwater Reel and Rod Combos

This combo pairs our CCL350 Levelwind Reel with our Captain’s Choice Rod to give offshore anglers a set-up that has the power and toughness they need at a great price. The CCL350 is built on a non-flexing, fully machined-aluminum frame, to keep the internals perfectly aligned at all times. The rugged, all-stainless steel pinion gear is backed by a sealed 4-bearing system, ensuring smooth operation and maximum cranking power even under duress. And the overbuilt drag stack offers smooth, efficient, dependable performance in the toughest conditions
For Big Big Cat Fish, Muskie ,Pike and Salmon


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=551612


----------



## BananaTom

*In the spirit of the New PFF with NO problems I submit the following entry:*



*






*





Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combo - SP5000FB/ISES71222 


*38-952-812-04*


*I will submit this one and only entry:*

*Preferred by BananaTom, Spheros reels are built to withstand the abuse I can dish out while trying to catch fishey's. *

*Thanks to its waterproof drag (as I will be bent over board hanging onto to dear life!!!), *

*four A-RB bearings (Nice wheelin!!) *

*and cold forged aluminum spool (No foolin). *

*And not only can the Spheros take what BananaTom can dish out, it can dish it out too, with up to 44 pounds of drag, (kicks my butt!!). *

*These reels have a stopperless design (no anti-reverse switch, keeps me from screwing up), *

*aluminum frame (will not rust when I forget to wash it after coming home with too much fluids), *

*graphite side plate (even better), *

*graphite rotor (again, to protect itself from my stupid abuse), *

*S-Arm Cam (Because a "BT" Arm Cam will not work), *

*Aerowave® oscillation (Because I can not underwave and turn around at the same time), *

*Power Roller® III line roller (I need all the help I can get), *

*Super Stopper® II anti-reverse (to keep me going forward), *

*Dyna-Balance® (To keep me from fallin' overboard, as I can not keep my balance), *

*direct drive mechanism (No gear shifting for me), *

*and Fluidrive® II (Can not have too many fluids on the vessel, I get thirsty).*

*So Nathan W, like I said, this will be my one and only entry in this contest in the spirit of the new PFF.*

*Thank you.*
*BT*


----------



## hogdogs

Well, I will try it too...
And thanks for the gesture and chance to restock my depleting rod rack!:thumbsup:
Here is my first combo...
38-900-600-00

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...M5GUJN9GJpbDQtjaBs&ddkey=https:OrderCalculate

It is a Penn 650SS on an Ocean Master 7' graphite rod.
This Baby would be a medium class offering to me as far as Penn spinning rods go. I have owned several 450 class reels, I have owned MANY 650, 750 and 850's and one 950 but at over 2 lbs. without spooling line it... just to heavy for all day casting...

I would spool it with 10-15 pound braid.
Throwing smaller chunk and live baits to any thing that swims offshore. 
Brent


----------



## tcsurfisher

onshore choice



*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Surf Rod and Reel Spinning Combos*

38-900-422-05 
*Read Item Notice
1* *below* OM10000
27 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 4.5:1
-
20 LB/350 YDS OM12SSM
2-PIECE 17-40 LB
3-6 OZ 12'
- $169.98 
pomps reds and what ever is running the beach


----------



## brnbser

sounds worth a shot......

I learned how to fish with one of these critters but haven't owned one in over 30 yrs.....

this one would be for offshore reds, jacks, snapper, blackfin and anything else I could tease to the surface

ina 9 wt......items #38-430-479-13 

White River Fly Shop Classic Travel Rod and Reel Outfits


----------



## kelly1

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Penn Spinfisher 550 SSG

Great combo for specks and reds


----------



## brnbser

and this one would be to teach my daughters the way dad learned to fish catching bream and bass and maybe some specks 

in a 4 wt, item #38-430-479-08

White River Fly Shop Classic Travel Rod and Reel Outfits


----------



## norris555

*Offshore entry*

Offshore entry
Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo
Item No. 38-950-936-00 850SSM

For redfish and freespooling to kings.


Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## amarcafina

This would be my choise
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

I would hope to catch some relief from my WIFE from winning a free one instesd of Buying another one !!! :yes:


----------



## Floppy

*Free?*

Very nice jesture of you guy's!


Penn Spinfisher
SSm Metal Reel Offshore Angler
Ocean Master lM-7 Spinning Rod

Pictching to a hungry Mahi lurking under a rainbow patch of oil!
38-900-604-00 
*Read Item Notice*
*1* *below* 850SSM
27.1 OZ 4.6:1
-
25 LBS/250 YDS 
OM30STB 25-30 LBS 7' $199.99


----------



## Nathan W

Please make sure you include a bass pro link. That will make buying the prize a lot easer for us later. Thanks!


----------



## Floppy

*Ver appropriate.....................*

..........and certainly resemble the remark!






amarcafina said:


> This would be my choise
> Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos
> 
> I would hope to catch some relief from my WIFE from winning a free one instesd of Buying another one !!! :yes:


----------



## kelly1

Fresh Water Entry

Pflueger Trion GX-7 Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

Nice lil combo for catching crappie or bass


----------



## FishAddict

OK, Nice......
Inshore= Quantum Saltwater Experience item no. 38-952-302-00 
Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo
Would use for spanish and reds.


----------



## ironman172

OFF SHORE CHOICE

*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels: ...combos

Item number....*38-952-812-03 

Reel Model.......SP5000FB
Reel Weight......19.6oz 
Gear Ratio.........4.7:1
Line Rec...........31''
Line Cap...........12 LBS/195 YDS
Rod Model.........ISES71220...1-PIECE
Line Weight.......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight.......3/8-2 OZ
size.................. 7' MH

link
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204671_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


I hope to catch....triggers,red snapper,black snapper,bull reds,mingo's,amber jacks,cobia,jacks,kings,and what ever else decides to bite:thumbsup:


----------



## norris555

Inshore entry

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme® Casting Rod Combos
38-952-678-04 7'

Reds, specks, flounder

Offshore Angler Ocean Master Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme Casting Rod Combos


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

For my inshore rod and reel for my kayak fishing I selected the:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0205072_100003002_100000000_100003000_100-3-2

Want the comb number 38-955-266-06 SH3000FD reel on a CL70MHSF Rod.

I will use this for specks, redfish and flounder.


----------



## finfever61

*Inshore*

A Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel/Slammer Rod Combo, (Bass Pro#38-930-074-00) .

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

For inshore, redfish, specs, flounder


----------



## Dagwood

I "plan" to catch snapper, mackeral, and anything else that will bite.
Quantum saltwater experience spinning combo.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_89548_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## snivlem

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

I would love to add this combo to chase down snook in the surf here on Siesta Key...it would be great for reds, trout, and many other inshore species as well!






38-952-808-05 

SP3000FB
12.5 OZ 5.1:1
27''
8 LBS/170 YDS ISES761017
1-PIECE 10-17 LBS
3/8-3/4 OZ 7'6'' M $199.98 In Stock


----------



## finfever61

*Offshore*

Penn® Spinfisher® 750 SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo 

Offshore for Cobia, King, Jigging etc..


----------



## FishAddict

Offshore Penn Spinfisher SSM 7500SSM Item 38-954-116-00 
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos
Would use for kings......


----------



## jwflorida

My combo would be used for trout and reds!
*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos*

38-952-816-02 

3000
10.8 OZ 5.3:1
35''
10 LBS/200 YDS ISES71017
1-PIECE 10-17 LBS
3/8-3/4 OZ 7' M 
Here's the link:
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## Telum Pisces

Nathan W said:


> In the future we will try to work with local vendors to send out prizes but for this time around it's going through Bass Pro since it's already started. Thanks.


And if you had any sense at all, you could stop and change it. I was in need of a new speargun. I live in SC now. But I was coming home and knew how hard the local guys were struggling to survive with the mess going on with BP. So I saved my purchase for a local Pensacola shop. They need it bad. If you want to see this place survive, you need to be in tune with the local businesses. They need you as much as you need them. I have not seen Tommy from outcast or much of any local shop post on here since the sell of the forum. Sad if you ask me. 

We have always been a big supporter of our local business owners on this forum. Some places were kept afloat by forum members through rough times. Your email that you sent out was simply begging members to come back to the site. You probably sent out a mass email to all the members including those that do not even have a single post regarding this free stuff. In hopes to just get members to come back.

I do not need an extra rod and reel and will let all the other people enter in to the begging for members contest. Sorry just the way I feel about it. 

You could simply give the person a $200 gift card from Outcast for all practical purposes. 

Help the local business. You bought the *PENSACOLA FISHING FORUM*. NOT THE BASS PRO FISHING FORUM.


----------



## Dagwood

second entry

offshore angler combo for bottom fishing.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_89548_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0
Snapper, grouper.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

For my heavy offshore fishing rod to catch some really nice big fish from my kayak, I have selected: Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Combination model number 38-952-810-03 with the SP4000FB 12.3 oz. reel and the one piece ISES71220 rod, 7'MH rod.

Plan to catch Kings, Cobia, Mahi Mahi and eventually a Tarpon with it. 

Thanks for this contest and I knew this was going to be a top notch fishing forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## snivlem

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

And for my offshore setup I would love to win this to chase kings, gags, ARS, hogfish, mangos, tarpon, anything that bites!



850SSM 
27 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 4.6:1
25 LB/250 YDS OEKFS1230
1-PIECE 12-30 LB
3/8 - 2 OZ 7' $199.98  In Stock


----------



## greyoldchief

*Combo Giveaway*

Daiwa Coastal Inshore/Offshore Angler Inshore extreme Rod Spinning Combo

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

Hope to catch reds, specks, and whatever else I can get.


----------



## asago

How about a fly rod for my jr. angler...
*Temple Fork Outfitters™ Lefty Kreh Pro Series Fly Rods/ Hobbs Creek™ Large Arbor Fly Reel Outfit*

Temple Fork Outfitters™ Lefty Kreh Pro Series Fly Rods/ Hobbs Creek™ Large Arbor Fly Reel Outfit

*8-Weight, Item Number: 38-431-307-11*
For specs, reds, ladyfish, bluefish, and whatever else will eat my flies.

and for me another inshore combo would be great...
*Quantum® Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combos*

*Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Item Number: 38-952-302-00 
*so I can continue to hunt the small population of stripers up blackwater in winter *
*


----------



## grouper1963

Shimano® Torium® Baitcast Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Freestyle Jigging Trigger Rod Combo

Specifically, the Torium 30 (RH), Rod OE66MT, 6'6" medium action

Shimano Torium Baitcast Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Freestyle Jigging Trigger Rod Combos

I'll use this to jig for Amberjack


----------



## Reel Thang

*I'll bite*

Offshore Angler, Ocean Master Inshore Baitcaster, Low Profile, Baitcaster Reel/Inshore Extreme, Casting Rod Combo

Offshore Angler Ocean Master Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme Casting Rod Combos

We will be catching Reds.


----------



## fish head

I would choose Quantum’s Boca PTS Spinning Reel matched with their graphite Inshore Rod. I would use it to target speckled trout, redfish, white trout, sheepshead, and blue fish. See the link below: 

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo


----------



## sheehy

*my dream combo*

penn conquer offshore angler inshore rod combo.
item number: 38-952-822-07 
i wanna catch trout, reds, flounder, sheephead, and last but not least POMPANO with this setup!!
Penn Conquer Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## JoeZ

Does it have to be a combo? I have the reel I want, just need the rod.


Carrot Stix jigging rod. Item number: 38-156-884-00 

Element 21 Jiggin' Carrot Stix Saltwater Jigging Spinning Rods

AJ, grouper and other oil-coated delicacies.


----------



## Renegade_2010

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_95575_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Penn Spinfisher 750ssm. 38-900-602-00 

This rod will be used for kings, lings, and light tackle bottom bumping.


----------



## Reel Thang

*Offshore*

Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme, Livebait Rod Combo

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

Ling and Kings


----------



## WaterRat

Gona go for Item# 38-952-808-04 Shimano Spheros Combo.
May the best pffer win. Thanks Nathan!
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204671_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0
and I'll be catching wet fish.


----------



## hogdogs

38-952-806-03
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204592_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0
This would be my 18 year old baby girl's rig mainly. I would also use it too... It would be our lightest current dedicated saltwater rig...
Inshore or light offshore...
Reds, trout, and snook I guess main targets...

Thanks again for the chance...
Brent


----------



## sheehy

*offshore angler cobia rod*

item number: 38-151-772-00 
i wanna catch cobia and kings and even wahoo with this rod


----------



## sniper

38-952-812-04 SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 4.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS ISES71222
2-PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH $199.98 In Stock 
*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels:
*Preferred by the country's top saltwater guides, Spheros reels are built to withstand the abuse mother nature dishes out thanks to its waterproof drag, four A-RB bearings and cold forged aluminum spool. And not only can the Spheros take it, it can dish it out too, with up to 44 pounds of drag. These reels have a stopperless design (no anti-reverse switch), aluminum frame, graphite side plate, graphite rotor, S-Arm Cam, Aerowave® oscillation, Power Roller® III line roller, Super Stopper® II anti-reverse, Dyna-Balance®, direct drive mechanism, [Read More] 

LINK: Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

I would love to catch a King Mackeral with it. That would be a great sign for out local waters. I hope they come in after all the oil!

Thanks for the offer. Great way to kick the forum back off!


----------



## on the rocks

Well this is nice gesture on the new owners part...

For offshore this would be nice to play with...


Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

item number 38-952-812-03

38-952-812-03 SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 4.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS ISES71222
1 PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH $199.98 In Stock 
Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels:
Preferred by the country's top saltwater guides, Spheros reels are built to withstand the abuse mother nature dishes out thanks to its waterproof drag, four A-RB bearings and cold forged aluminum spool. And not only can the Spheros take it, it can dish it out too, with up to 44 pounds of drag. These reels have a stopperless design (no anti-reverse switch), aluminum frame, graphite side plate, graphite rotor, S-Arm Cam, Aerowave® oscillation, Power Roller® III line roller, Super Stopper® II anti-reverse, Dyna-Balance®, direct drive mechanism, [Read More] 

to be able to use it to catch snapper, kings...or what ever might be out there that would be willing to bite :yes:


----------



## Creative Acrylics

Inshore choice: Quantum experience combo. Reds and specs.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_89548_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## JoeZ

And for the inshore:

Quantum Kinetic 20 combo. Item number: 38-954-930-01 

Quantum Kinetic PTi-B Reel/Energy PT Rod Spinning Combo

Reds, trout, sheeples.

Keep up the good work Nathan.


----------



## Redog

*Hope to win!*

*Quantum® Kinetic® PTi-B and the Energy PT Spinning Rod:*

Quantum Kinetic PTi-B Reel/Energy PT Rod Spinning Combo

And would love to catch a ton of specs just outside my canal!


----------



## blsmnsz

*Off shore - Penn senator*

Penn113H/ senator 

kings and sharks and anything else.

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

#38-950-934-00


----------



## Renegade_2010

Shimano Spheros 4000 combo item number 38-952-810-01.

I would use this combo for inshore trout, redfish, and the great catfish of the area. 

Thanks for this,
Phillip


----------



## sniper

Inshore Choice: 
Our Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme Rod and Reel Spinning Combo gives you an inshore system that’s light, sensitive and powerful! 

*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Spinning Reel:*
The great looks simply hide the beast within. Strong and tight, Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Spinning Reel just feels right on every cast. The frame is solid aluminum, light and flex-free; the forged aluminum spool has a double-anodized lip; the handle is machined aluminum. Oversized brass line roller with titanium nitride coating; five sealed stainless steel ball bearings plus roller bearing; water-resistant sealed multi-disk drag; stainless steel main shaft. Weight: 11.0 oz. Line capacity: 12 lbs./200 yds. Line recovery: 39.9" per handle turn. Gear ratio: 5.1:1. Max drag: 22 lbs. *Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Spinning Rods:*
These crisp, live-in-your-hand rods are precision crafted from the ground up, to give you a full range of specialized tools for tackling your favorite inshore quarry. These serious fishing tools are strong and sensitive with beautifully laid HM54 graphite blanks fashioned using the latest computer-aided design. Custom-lathed cork handles, together with premium hard aluminum oxide Pacific Bay® Hialoy guides and graphite reel seats, assure a level of comfort and control you’ve likely never experienced before. We guarantee you’ll enjoy every minute. 


LINK: Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod and Reel Spinning Combos

I think this combo would be great for a Red Fish!!! That's the one I think I would catch with this combo!

Once again thanks for the contest.


----------



## Redog

*And for Offshore*

Offshore choice:
Penn® Special Senator® Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Stand-Up Combo

Penn Special Senator Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Stand-Up Combos

And would love to yank up some snapper offshore with this combo!


----------



## Creative Acrylics

Offshore choice: Offshore angler Oceon Master 4000
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_89548_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0
Snapper, grouper.


----------



## blsmnsz

*In shore*

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick™ Spinning Rod Combos


for spanish, blues etc..

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos

38-954-104-00


----------



## Buckethead

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo


Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

I will be using this for the remainder of tarpon season if they're still around by the time I get the combo. Otherwise it'll be used for big drum in the cooler months.


----------



## Private Pilot

SP4000FB
12.3 OZ 
5.1:1
29''
10 LBS/200 YDS 
ISES71017
1-PIECE 
10-17 LBS
3/8-3/4 OZ 
7' M 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Would use this for the usual specks and reds...maybe a snapper/aj as well.


----------



## Nathan W

Telum Pisces said:


> I do not need an extra rod and reel and will let all the other people enter in to the begging for members contest. Sorry just the way I feel about it.


Wow, OK... well we were just trying to have a little fun. 
I can honestly say, since we have no current relationships with vendors on this site it wasn't something we thought about. I even ran this contest idea past Chris and he thought it was a good idea too. Go figure.... 

Anyways, in the interest of trying to do everything we can to try and please the members here... we will also give winners the option of getting a gift card to the local shop of their choice.

But please still link to bassproshop and name your rod and reel so we can have some sort of consistency.

Thanks.


----------



## shellyleigh

This is how you get people to post. item#: 38-952-812-04
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204671_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## BEACHBUMPC

This is for redfish. *Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:*
#38-952-816-01


----------



## bonita dan

Telum Pisces said:


> And if you had any sense at all, you could stop and change it. I was in need of a new speargun. I live in SC now. But I was coming home and knew how hard the local guys were struggling to survive with the mess going on with BP. So I saved my purchase for a local Pensacola shop. They need it bad. If you want to see this place survive, you need to be in tune with the local businesses. They need you as much as you need them. I have not seen Tommy from outcast or much of any local shop post on here since the sell of the forum. Sad if you ask me.
> 
> We have always been a big supporter of our local business owners on this forum. Some places were kept afloat by forum members through rough times. Your email that you sent out was simply begging members to come back to the site. You probably sent out a mass email to all the members including those that do not even have a single post regarding this free stuff. In hopes to just get members to come back.
> 
> I do not need an extra rod and reel and will let all the other people enter in to the begging for members contest. Sorry just the way I feel about it.
> 
> You could simply give the person a $200 gift card from Outcast for all practical purposes.
> 
> Help the local business. You bought the *PESACOLA FISHING FORUM*. NOT THE BASS PRO FISHING FORUM.


Damn Right Jon! :thumbup: Oh and edit your post Chief SpellsItWrong!
For my Offshore combo,I would like my life back to what it was before the Whoopsie in the Gulf!
Inshore combo would be a lot of Landsharks and Capt.Morgan since thats really the only place I'm fishin cause of the Whoopsie in the Gulf!
Pull that off and I'll buy YOU a $200 rod n reel combo Nathan! :notworthy:


----------



## WJGARNER

*I'd like to catch a Cobia with this reel.*

38-900-604-00 Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combo - 850SSm/OM30STB
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## walkette

*Hoping to battle the big boys! AS ADVERTISED*

*No boat yet but this will motivate*


Penn matched their 330 GTI Reel with their Slammer Rod to give anglers a perfectly-balanced set-up that offers the power and premium performance they need when going to battle with the big boys.
The Penn® GTI Reel features:
Lightweight graphite frame
Black-anodized spool
Manganese/bronze main gear
Stainless-steel pinion
2 aircraft-grade, sealed stainless-steel ball bearings
Gear ratio: 3.6:1
The Slammer® Rod features:
Lightweight, powerful, tapered composite blank
Stuart Roller Chrome Ring guides
Comfortable EVA foam grips
Gimbal butt
Graphite reel seat



Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo



TUNA, WAHOO


----------



## Splittine

Very nice jesture Nathan, but this is suppose to be a local forum and we have many LOCAL BAIT SHOP owners and employees here that are hurting for business due to the oil and many are forum members. I think it should be through one of them if not one setup from each. Kinda seems like a major slap in the face to them. But its your money, just figured you could help out the locals since they help you out with this forum by being members.


----------



## Private Pilot

Offshore

SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 
.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS 
ISES71220
1-PIECE 
12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ 
7' MH 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

I would take this for some freelining/casting to whatevers near by. Would be nice for kings/snapper


----------



## Auburngus

*What i would get for offshore fishing*

I woud get the Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos. Item #38-954-206-00 Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

I would use this to have a drift line out while snapper fish for the occasional cobia or kings above the rigs. 

Also come april this would be sitting in the tower with a live eel attached for the migrating cobia.

This also would work for jigging the AJ right above the snappers and groupers.


----------



## WJGARNER

8-955-304-06 Pflueger® President® Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combo - 6740X/CL70MHSF
Pflueger President Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## on the rocks

my inshore choice 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

item number 38-952-808-01

38-952-808-01 
Read Item Notice
1 below	SP3000FB
12.5 OZ	5.1:1
27''
8 LBS/170 YDS	ISES66814
1-PIECE	8-14 LBS
1/4-5/8 OZ	6'6'' M $189.98	In Stock

for redfish and trout from my dock...


----------



## WJGARNER

*this would be fun for some bull reds.*

8-955-304-06 Pflueger® President® Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combo - 6740X/CL70MHSF
Pflueger President Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## Auburngus

*what i would get for inshore fishing*

For inshore fishing i would get the Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combo. item #38-952-816-01.
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

This would be great for those slot reds, flounder, trout and occasional blackfish(triple tail) fun in the inshore and near shore waters.


----------



## seanspots

38-431-192-56 9' #5/6 4 - $199.95 In Stock 
Temple Fork Outfitters NXT Fly Fishing Rod and Reel Outfits

I plan on rainbows and brooks in north Georgia,a dream trip.


----------



## T-Boy

Thanks and I'll play. Hope to catch big kings and maybe a cobia.

Link:Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Gripers........It gets better. Nathan has already offered a gift certificate to be used at "any local bait and tackle" you would desire. Always whiners looking for a loophole to whine about. Negativo............May you all have the best luck of the draw and that includes any of the gripers that would submit a chance after all to the "NEW PFF FORUM" Good Luck one and all.


----------



## golfdc

*Rod & Reel Giveway*

First choice would be aDaiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/ Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning combo. This would be for Spec/Red fishing.

Second choice would be a Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/ Slammer Rod Spinning combo. I like to fish top water for Spec's and Reds

Thanks for the doing such a great job!!!!
Doug Clark


----------



## SHunter

I certainly agree with buying locally and I do buy most of my fishing supplies in Pensacola. But, the Bass Pro folks also put a lot of locals to work. Are they going to have to lay these workers off?

Thanks Nathan for doing this. It is interesting reading a Christmas list from all of these good folks that love fishing and it is giving me ideas.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Nathan W said:


> Anyways, in the interest of trying to do everything we can to try and please the members here... we will also give winners the option of getting a gift card to the local shop of their choice.
> 
> But please still link to bassproshop and name your rod and reel so we can have some sort of consistency.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you.


----------



## tljbabc

very nice deal thank you for the thought. 38-900-404-03 offshore angler ocean master 4000 reel/light tackle casting rod combos,rod om30cb/reel $189.96 om4000,spanish,king,snapper,grouper,triger,aj,cobia,shark,dolphin,ladyfish,hardtail,jacks,cusk,bonefish,pompano,striper. www.bassproshops.com saltwater combos


----------



## gameaholic

*inshore combo*

Wow I think it is a great idea. 


My ishore combo; Shimano Spheros/inshore extreme rod 38-952-810-02


to catch Trout Reds and Flounder 
http://shimano spheros offshore reel-offshore angler inshore extreme rod combos/ 
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## whatcon

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel
These metal-bodied reels feature Infinite Anti-Reverse for improved hooksetting power and precision retrieves. True to tradition, they're constructed to withstand the harsh saltwater environment, while providing unsurpassed performance in all phases. Techno-Balanced™ rotor for smooth, wobble-free retrieves; Leveline™ spool wrap for even line lay; stainless steel main shaft; 5 stainless steel ball bearings; sealed drag knob to keep sand and salt out; ultra-smooth, dependable Penn HT100 drag system; corrosion-resistant, gold-anodized machined handle; fail-free

Item number 38-954-220-00 

Penn 850SSM 
27 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE	4.6:1
25 LB/250 YDS	OEKFS1230
1-PIECE	12-30 LB
3/8 - 2 OZ	7' $199.98	

I would really like to use this for free lining for kings, dropping for grouper with a Braid Thumper jig and free lining for snapper. I pray we get a second shot at the snapper this year.


----------



## jim t

Sargus 3000 and an inshore rod from OUTCAST...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Guess some of the same gripers that left for the other forum came back to gripe about a mere $600 worth of givaway. Doubt it will break the bank for any of the local bait and tackles. By the way which ones should be included? Maybe they should all submit a P&L so that we can see who is losing the most money. Or maybe Include the 3 biggest ones that are still in business.
> 
> But wait it gets better. Nathan has already offered a gift certificate to be used at "any local bait and tackle" you would desire. Always whiners looking for a loophole to whine about. Negativo............May you all have the best luck of the draw and that includes any of the gripers that would submit a chance after all to the "NEW PFF FORUM" Good Luck one and all.


It's not a gripe, it was a way of life for many. He did not offer that gift card till people gave an opinion (gripe). I applaud him for offering the local gift card. And I hope that the winner (if local) chooses that local gift card. Every little bit helps in the crisis that we have endured along the gulf coast.


----------



## T-Boy

38-900-604-00 Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combo - 850SSm/OM30STB
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## angel305

Shimano® Baitrunner® D Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Boat Rod Spinning Combo

Hope to catch snapper, grouper, barracudas, etc

Shimano Baitrunner D Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Boat Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## brokenarrowjbe

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

38-952-810-03 *Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels*

ISES71220 1-PIECE offshore angler inshore extreme rod

Plan on catching trout and redfish

Good luck all, John


----------



## Fairlane63

INSHORE:

Item # 38-952-804-04
Penn 450SSG with rod ISES71222 combo.

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

Will be used for trout, reds, flounder, etc.


----------



## Nat

Three cheers for the new forum owners............



I like the pilots choice for offshore


Offshore

SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 
.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS 
ISES71220
1-PIECE 
12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ 
7' MH 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Telum Pisces said:


> It's not a gripe, it was a way of life for many. He did not offer that gift card till people gave an opinion (gripe). I applaud him for offering the local gift card. And I hope that the winner (if local) chooses that local gift card. Every little bit helps in the crisis that we have endured along the gulf coast.


Anybody that is in business is affected. Maybe winner gift cards to anyplace they want to spend it? How far does it keep going? It is their giveaway and their rules. Participate or not. How simple can it be or how complex can we make it. No disrespect intended.


----------



## Nat

Inshore choice is same as On the Rocks.......Off the docks !

3 more cheers to the new forum owners !


my inshore choice 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

item number 38-952-808-01

for redfish and trout from my dock...


----------



## 78blacktransam

*inshore choice*

My inshore choice is Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels: *item # 38-952-816-03.
*Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

I hope to catch specks, redfish, and spanish.


----------



## tljbabc

the second choice 38-952-810-07 inshore extreme rod combo,shimano spheros offshore reel/offshore angler reel sp4000fb rod ises861220 8'6 $189.96 pompano,hardtails,spanish,kings,flounder,black snapper,ladyfish,trout,redfish,whiting,bluefish,snook,permit, thanks for the thought.www.bassproshops.com salt water combos


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Offshore rod...

38-952-806-01 
*Read Item Notice*
*1* *below* 550SSG
15.9 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 4.6:1
29"
12 LB/275 YDS ISES66814
HANDLE A 8-14 LB
1/4-5/8 OZ 6'6"
M $169.98 In Stock 

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

Hope to catch Cobia, grouper, and snapper, and what ever else bites..


----------



## gameaholic

*offshore combo*

for my offshore combo Captains Choice levelwind/offshor extreme item 38-900-006-00 for RED SNAPPER.Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel and Rod


Now instead of gettin this combo, if I win I would like to get the gift certificate for a local shop, and use the money to purchase rod and reel combos for the kids Christmas program that is done here on the forum. There are some members here that get fishing rods and reels donated for kids that thier familys can't afford them. If its a problem please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Fairlane63

OFFSHORE:

Item # 38-930-076-00 
Penn 750SSM with rod SL1530S70F combo.

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

Will be used for snapper and kings.


----------



## angel305

Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combo

hope to catch snook, redfish

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Inshore rod...
38-952-802-02 
*Read Item Notice
1* *below* 440SSG
14.3 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 5.1:1
29"
10 LB/200 YDS ISES71017
HANDLE B 10-17 LB
3/8-3/4 OZ 7'
M $159.98 

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

Hope to catch Reds, Specks, Flounder, inshore grouper, and what ever else bites..


----------



## Boatless

I'll go with the Shimano. Always have been partial to shimano. Really nice thing you are doing. Appreciate it! Just go ahead and send me the combo!!  

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## bbarton13

Rod and Reel Combo: offshore

Penn Spinfisher 850 w/ Penn Slammer Rod


Link
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning 
good work!
King Macrel, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper, Grouper


----------



## brewerad

item number 
38-955-268-06 
Shimano® Sahara® FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combos
CL70MHSF
7' MH
FAST
link Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos 

for specks, reds, bass around the Cahaba, Lake Tuscaloosa, Martin, Lay Lake etc


----------



## ShurKetch

Offshore rod and reel combo

Penn Spinfisher 850 w/Penn Slammer Rod

Snapper, Grouper, Blackfin Tuna, etc.


----------



## Dynamic

Penn Torque on a torque jiggin rod!!!! Tear me up some grouper and amberjack on that bad boy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mm1371

Nathan W said:


> Wow, OK... well we were just trying to have a little fun.
> I can honestly say, since we have no current relationships with vendors on this site it wasn't something we thought about. I even ran this contest idea past Chris and he thought it was a good idea too. Go figure....
> 
> Anyways, in the interest of trying to do everything we can to try and please the members here... we will also give winners the option of getting a gift card to the local shop of their choice.
> 
> But please still link to bassproshop and name your rod and reel so we can have some sort of consistency.
> 
> Thanks.


*Just my humble opinion:* However, congratulations on a great idea to get the membership out of the wood work and to participate in the Forum.

Contrary to some others opinion  I see this as a great benefit to the members, a *no cost contest*, *with multple winners*, *who get to pick their own Grand Prize*. What could be wrong with that...not a dang thing in my book. I got plenty of fishing rods, probably close to thirty nonetheless, I am just as likely to look over the fishing rods in every tackle store I go into. So with that heres my choice.

Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

Here is a fishing rod combo I can use out in the boat trolling on the Ocean and on a boat trolling on a freshwater inland lake up north for Muskies. Rigged with some mono-stainless steel line in 30 pound test and 80 to 100 pound test Big Game monofiliment I'm ready for some lunker fish action. :thumbup:


----------



## wshaw

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Catch reds & specs.

38-952-808-02 
Read Item Notice
1 below SP3000FB
12.5 OZ 5.1:1
27''
8 LBS/170 YDS ISES71017
1-PIECE 10-17 LBS
3/8-3/4 OZ 7' M $189.98 In Stock


----------



## WaterRat

Nathan, thanks again for the generous offer, but remember no good deed go's unpunished.
And I hope Bass Pro will reciprocate all the SEO they are getting from this.


----------



## dmm301

*my choice of a combo (if I win)*

Item Number: 38-900-604-00

LINK:

Bass Pro Shops Penn SSm 850 Combo


----------



## bbarton13

38-952-806-07 
*Read Item Notice
1* *below* 550SSG
15.9 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 4.6:1
29"
12 LB/275 YDS ISES861220
HANDLE C 12-20 LB
3/8-2 OZ 8'6"
MH $179.98 In Stock 
Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products
bull reds, pomps, whatever i can catch


----------



## parrothead

Inshore Reel Combo:

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Will help me catch Specs, Reds, Pampano, Flounder, and hopefully many others. 

Here's the Link:
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Thanks
Scott


----------



## submariner

*rod and reel*

Offshore Rod and Reel Combo: reel is "pretty" and tough. has the power to get the One that normally gets away. Pole has good backbone and is balance with the reel.

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Hope to catch Kings, Cobia, Amberjack. 

Nice to hear that you are back and running without issues. BAsed on the num,ber of entries, this is working out
Thanks!











ED
Here is the link:
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## ZombieKiller

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

Daiwa Sealine-X , 38-952-742-01, 20-50 lb...for dragging livies behind the kayak...kings, cobes, etc, etc.


----------



## ZombieKiller

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

Penn Spinnfisher SSg, in 7'6", Medium action. For long casts at gluttonous reds!

Thank you, Santa Clause!


----------



## beaverri

Thanks for a chance to win, my offshore choice. 

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

38-952-746-02


----------



## Wharf Rat

1st entry:

I already have lots of rods and reels, so I'll just take $200 cash for hookers and blow....and I promise I'll buy them both local.

Thanks.


----------



## beaverri

Inshore choice

Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

38-954-592-00 

Thanks again


----------



## 78blacktransam

*offshore choice*

My offshore choice is Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel
*Item #38-952-204-00.*
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

I hope to catch cobia, kingfish.


----------



## jeubank3

*offshore entry*

awsome contest guys, thanks:thumbup:

for an ishore entry i'd like the white river fly shop classic travel rod and reel combo, in a 10wt. the item number is 38-430-479-16. 

White River Fly Shop Classic Travel Rod and Reel Outfits

i would like to hook a tarpon or a cobia on it and possibly watch the reel explode.


----------



## Realtor

wow has this taken off or what?
Here is what I consider the best all around spinning rod there is. I have caught BFT, a good 80 lb plus Big Eye, 40 plus Lb Aj's and everything else from lady fish to sharks.

38-352-796-00 Shimano Spheros SP6000FB spinning reel. Shimano Spheros Offshore Spinning Reels

The rod
38-154-592-00 Shimano Trevala 50-100 Lb jigging rod 6'6" in length. Shimano Trevala Butterfly Jigging Spinning Rods The one I have is just about wore out, it's not 6'6" anymore.... since the tailgate issue. The gears are just about worn out in the reel, hundreds of BFT take their toll in the reel. Great set up if you have not fished with this set, go get one.

Good on the new owners for letting the business stay in pensacola with the local guys.


----------



## Tim

Inshore reel combo:

For Spanish and King Mackerel

Penn® Spinfisher® SSg Graphite Reels/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combo - 450SSG/ISES71017


----------



## submariner

*rod and reel combo*

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combo - SP5000FB/ISES71222 

The reel have a stopperless design (no anti-reverse switch), aluminum frame, graphite side plate, graphite rotor, S-Arm Cam, Aerowave® oscillation, Power Roller® III line roller, Super Stopper® II anti-reverse, Dyna-Balance®, direct drive mechanism, plus it is attactive. Nice balance with rod combo, the rod is as ingle piece with good backbone and feel.
Item #
*38-952-812-01*

Kings and maybe cobia. Says off shore but will use :whistling: inshore and off shore 
*Thank you.*


----------



## rippndrag

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

38-952-810-03 *Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels*

ISES71220 1-PIECE offshore angler inshore extreme rod

Plan on catching trout and redfish

This will work ,

Gary


----------



## IanR

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Penn 750SSM with the off shore angler kingfish rod.

catch anything that swims! would enjoy jigging for some jacks, and catching kings and chicken dolphin or my first cobia


----------



## ABailey

Offshore Selection:


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&itemnober=38-952-812-04&partNumber=10204671http://www.basspro.om/webapp/wcs/st...0204671_151003002_151000000_151003000_151-3-2

Kings, or anything else that takes a drifter!

I would like the Gift Card if selected. I could use something else from Mike's!


----------



## ratsnake

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:* ...combo 

Item number...38-952-816-03 
reel model ......3000
reel weight......10.8 OZ 
Gear Ratio.......5.3:1
Line Rec..........35''
Line Cap..........10 LBS/200 YDS
Rod Model........ ISES71220... 1-PIECE 
Line Weight......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight......3/8-2 OZ 
size.................7' MH 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0


----------



## lordhell

*Entry #1 Inshore Combo*

*Rod & Reel Combo*:
Shimano Spheros Inshore Extreme
Item #: 38-952-812-04 
Reel: Shimano Spheros 5000FB
Rod: Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme ISES71222 7' MH

*BassPro Link*:
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

*Fish Targets*:
King Fish, Cobia, Mahi, Mangrove Snappers


----------



## capt'n slim

This one's for the boy its time he step up a little in offshore gear he gives his penn 4300 hell on snapper. I like this combo for him its a little smaller than most combo's. He WILL load the boat down with snapper, mingo's triggers and what ever else will bite his hook.

Penn GT Levelwind Reels/Offshore Angler Power Stick Conventional Rod Combos


----------



## lordhell

*Entry #2 Offshore Combo*

*Rod & Reel Combo*:
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Combo
Item #: 38-952-746-02 
Reel: Daiwa Sealine-X SLX50SHA
Rod: Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Liva Bait 7' 30-60lb OE7360

*BassPro Link*:
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

*Fish Targets*:
Wahoo, Snapper, Grouper, Mahi, Amberjack


----------



## DaFox

I like to have this one
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos
Item Number 38-952-816-04
.3000
10.8 OZ 5.3:1
35''
10 LBS/200 YDS ISES71222
2-PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH 
It can handel big sinkers up to 3oz with the 7 foot Rod, as well as big fish in ruff surf.I am looking for RED DRUM to Trout with this Rig


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Offshore selection:38-952-306-00 
Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos

I would use it for kings, cobia , and other nearshore species. I own a ton of Penns but have made an effort to try something different here lately. Would prefer to buy local.


----------



## knot enough

*I'm in- entry #1*

Nice surprise;
I'll go for for the Diawa sealine-x for some snapper action.
item number 38-952-746-02 
reel model SLX50SHA
Rod model OE7360 7'

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

thanks for the chance.
JSB:thumbup:


----------



## capt'n slim

this is my inshore hope, used to work on some bull reds, the fall kings in the bay. 

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos
650SSM
24 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 4.6:1
15 LB/250 YDS PSS661220
1-PIECE 12-20 LB LINE
3/8 - 2 OZ LURE 6' 6" $139.98


----------



## knot enough

*Entry #2*

For the inshore pick I'll go with:http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:* ...combo 

Item number...38-952-816-03 
reel model ......3000
Rod Model........ ISES71220... 1-PIECE 
size.................7' MH 

thanks again for the chance.
JSB


----------



## snapperfan

Quantum Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combo
Bass Pro # 38-952-300-00
Reel-14.3 OZ-LEFT/RIGHT-HAND-5.2:1-10 LB/230 YDS
Rod-1 PIECE-6-14 LB-1/8-1/2 OZ-7' M $179.99

Link
Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Inshore for Redfish, Sea Trout, and Flounder


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Inshore selection: 38-955-268-04 
Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos

This one I would use for chasing redfish and trout around the flats. I have become a fan of Shimano reels and strong lightweight rods. Again would love to buy locally.


----------



## snapperfan

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combo
Bass Pro # 38-952-746-02
Reel-Diawa SLX50SHA-19.9 OZ-RIGHT-HAND-6.1:1
Rod-Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod-OE7360-30-60 LB-7' $199.98 

Link Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

Bottom fishing for grouper and snapper


----------



## dustpan3

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo*

Item Number: 38-930-076-00 
Reel Model: 750SSM
Rod Model: SL1530S70F
*Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo*

Would be a "reel" nice combo for catching them big Red Drums and Speckles


----------



## dustpan3

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Surf Rod Spinning Combos*

Item Number: 38-954-246-03 
Reel Model: 850SSM
Rod Model: OM11SS

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Rod Spinning Combos

For working the surf for them Big Red's and Stripers (Rock)


----------



## RCB

I would like to win the Quantium Saltwater Experience inshore rod and reel combo.
Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

This would be a great all around combo for fishing both Pensacola bay and Santa rosa sound. I think it would handle Cobia, Red Snapper and grouper as easy as it would Redfish, Trout and flounder.

Thanks for the hard work you put in this website, and thank you for the free offer.

Robert


----------



## 16BAMA

*Re*

Quantum boca spinning reel on a 7' MH rod. item# or sku is 38-952-306-00.

This should do fine catching sharks and reds. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0


----------



## Tacticool

I need something for fishing off a boat but want to start fishing the piers as well so I pick:

38-952-304-00

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combo

I hope to use it offshore for Snapper and inshore/pier for whatever I can catch on the piers.


----------



## BIGKENNY

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme® Casting Rod Combos 








*$179.98 -*
*redfish and specks with this beautiful combo*


----------



## Tacticool

Since we are allowed two entries, my other is:

38-900-404-01

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® 4000 Reel/Light Tackle Casting Rod Combos

As before I want to be able to use it offshore and inshore for Snapper and any of the pier species.


----------



## BassMaster

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

38-900-600-00
Link

Always wanted a Penn reel, my dad swears by them so I hope to get one out of this. I would use this mostly for surf fishing, catching some Pompano.


----------



## costadelmarkid

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod C*

I would like to win this rod and reel combo for a couple of reasons. Not only would this rod be fun to use to catch live bait, it would be fun to do some king fishing. 

http://http://www.basspro.com/webap...1_74911_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Also just under $200. http://http://www.basspro.com/webap...01_74911_151003000_151000000_15100300_151-3-0


----------



## BassMaster

Second choice;
Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme® Casting Rod Combos

38-952-678-03
Link

Redfish, period.


----------



## costadelmarkid

*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod and Reel Spinning Combos*

I think this is a perfect inshore spinning reel to speck fish the Mississippi Sound. Would also work great wade fishing around Dauphin Island. 

http://http://www.basspro.com/webap...0204464_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## jeubank3

*entry 2 - offshore combo*

for the offshore setup...

reel - item# 38-352-796-00 Shimano Spheros SP6000FB spinning reel. Shimano Spheros Offshore Spinning Reels

rod - item# 38-154-592-00 Shimano Trevala 50-100 Lb jigging rod 6'6" in length. Shimano Trevala Butterfly Jigging Spinning Rods 

i would love to pull grouper and snapper off the reefs/rigs and occasionally throw something at a passing monster:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Me

For my offshore combo I'd like to win a: *Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos*


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204704_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

With a little luck this would be a good rod to live bait kings.


----------



## DarthYoda

Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

Used on piers and on boat for anything that I can eat!

38-950-932-00


----------



## cweed729

*I wanna win!*

New to fishing, so I really need a good combo- my choice is the OFFSHORE ANGLER OCEAN MASTER (Item #38-900-816-04 ); OM6000 22.5 OZ
;OM11SS 2piece; Length action 11ft;
Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos

I deserve this combo
Now- surf-fishing off I go 
Cause I LOVE pompano!

I await with "baited" breath to receive my new combo!


----------



## DarthYoda

Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos

38-952-740-01

Piers and more, Red Snapper, Grouper.


----------



## Bill Me

For an inshore combo, I'd like a Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combo.

Link: Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

This would be great for trout and redfish.


----------



## cweed729

*Need new fishing combo*

New fisherperson seeking rod and reel combo for free; 
prefer to have the following:
Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos

Offshore Angler Ocean Master Item #38-900-816-01; 9ft, 2 piece set; rod model OM9SS
.
With this combo
back to the surf I go
catching more pompano!:thumbup:


----------



## deltachidawg73

*rod and reel giveaway!*

Item # 38-954-938-01 

*Daiwa® Team Daiwa® TD Pro Rod and Reel Baitcast Combos*

A soft feel on a 12 bearing WINCH to bring in that elusive trophy largemouth bass. I am sure I would go after some reds with this baby as well. Daiwa's have some of the smoothest tools on the market.

Thanks!
RJ


----------



## seejay

I'll try and thank you.

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick™ Spinning Rod Combo*


Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos

Item number: 38-954-140-00 

Looks like a good rod for surf and jetty fishing hoping to catch the elusive red, pompano, blue fish and the ever popular skip jack.


----------



## circlehook69

*Offshore angler inshore elite casting rod 7' 6" MH *
*Browning Fishing Citori baitcast reel model #C12HA*

*I will be catching redfish and speckled trout with this outfit. This is the closest I could get to my St.Croix rod with pinnacle Vision XLT reel that was stolen off my back porch after owning it for only 3 weeks. I did get to break it in on 7 upper slot reds and 2 dozen or so specks before they stole it. They did however leave me my 9wt fly rod that was laying right beside it. There is always a silver lining.*


----------



## steve-o

item # 38-154-286-00,offshore angler captains choice ccl350 saltwater 28 oz rod and reel combo, ill hopefully be catching my first gator on this rig,


----------



## BWNN

Good chance for everyone, even down to the gift card offer...

Quantum Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combo
Bass Pro # 38-952-300-00
Reel-14.3 OZ-LEFT/RIGHT-HAND-5.2:1-10 LB/230 YDS
Rod-1 PIECE-6-14 LB-1/8-1/2 OZ-7' M $179.99

Link
Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Specks, Redfish & Flounder...maybe it will leave the catfish alone! 

Thanks


----------



## jimmyschimmies

come on baby daddy needs a new combo lol

inshore:
Penn Sargus combo
item# 38-954-592-00

i would use this rod and reel combo to catch my first king or cobia

Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


----------



## steve-o

item #38-154-286-00, offshore angler captains choice ccl 350 saltwater 28 oz rod reel combo hopefully ill be catching my first gator spec n this rig thanks


----------



## fwbdave

Love my Shimanos. We will be catching some big bass with this one.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._102965_100003001_100000000_100003000_100-3-1http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0205078_100003001_100000000_100003000_100-3-1


----------



## Thoma015

Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos
38-952-306-00 

Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos

Chicken Dolphin...large fish on light tackle.....cant beat that!!!


----------



## jimmyschimmies

Offshore 
*Penn GT 330 level wind combo
item#* 38-954-186-02

I would use this combo to help me tame the sharks of Pensacola Bay

Penn GT Levelwind Reels/Offshore Angler Power Stick Conventional Rod Combos


----------



## fwbdave

we would love to have this one and we will catch anything that bites  Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## chummingthesailor

Cool. Sure could use a Penn surf combo for what is out there on the surf, i.e pomps, reds, drums, etc...hopefully luck is on my side....yea right.
Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Surf Rod Spinning Combos :thumbup:


----------



## jpinkerton

I would love to get the 
* Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combo*


In particular I would like the rod model ISES71220 with the Model 3000 reel. The Medium Heavy 7ft, 1 piece rod would be awesome for catching reds and weakfish or even bottom jigging for flounder!

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## molvera

38-300-654-00	5.1:1
25
12.2 OZ	MONO: 8 LB/240 YDS
BRAID:14 LB/200 YDS	260 $139.99

38-100-517-00 
Read Item Notice
1 below	8-17 LB
1/8 - 3/4 OZ	6' 6'' MH
1-PIECE	SPI1166-1MH $39.99	

That will be just fine enough to snatch the lips of any inshore fish!


----------



## Tightline

*Gotta try*

I really like the Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer combo. Item number 38-950-932-00 . Check it out Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

I would love to pull up those fat snapper that will be out there when we can go at 'em again. :thumbup:


----------



## molvera

38-952-816-01 
Read Item Notice
1 below	3000
10.8 OZ	5.3:1
35''
10 LBS/200 YDS	ISES66814
1-PIECE	8-14 LBS
1/4-5/8 OZ	6'6'' M $199.98	

This one work equally well!


----------



## cl228

Offshore Rod and Reel Combo:

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Hope to catch Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper, Grouper, and maybe even Tarpon. 

Thanks!
Chuck

Here is the link:
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## Mullethead

Inshore item number 38-952-810-03 shimano sheros SP4000FB with ISES71220 7' rod - Trout -reds - spanish - bo - bo


----------



## Mullethead

Offshore item number 38-954-220-00 Penn 850SSM with OKEFS1220 7' Rod 
King -Cobia - and occational AJ


----------



## hardard00

Offshore Angler Ocean Master Lever Drag Reel/Stand-Up Rod Combos

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Lever Drag Reel/Stand-Up Rod Combos

Very nice


----------



## t65k3

*Penn Spinfisher SSg Graphite Reels/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combo*

Penn Spinfisher ssg graphite reel / Offshore Angler inshore extreme rod spinning combo

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

Item number 38-592-804-03
Reel: 450ssg 15.6oz; 4.6:1; 10lb/250yds
Rod: ISES71220 7'; MH; Handle B; 12-20lb; 3/8 - 2oz

Fish: Sheephead, Spanish, Pompano, Red.......


----------



## Tightline

*Inshore stab*

I think the Shimono Spheros combo is sweet. Item # 38-952-810-02
Here's the link Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos
I would enjoy fishing for specs and flounder with this one.


----------



## floutdoor

Offshore Rod and Reel Combo

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer

Catch Macrel, Cobia, Amberjack, Grouper. 


Here is the link:
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## t65k3

*Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel /Offshore Extreme wire line rod combo*

*Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel / 
Offshore Extreme wire line rod combo

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_75668_151003004_151000000_151003000_151-3-4

Item number: 38-900-006-00
Reel: CCL350 3.25:1; 30lb/350yds; 28oz
Rod: OE564080 5'6"; 40-80lb; 3/8 - 2oz lure

Fish: Striper, grouper, tuna, king......*


----------



## cl228

*inshore*

SP4000FB
12.3 OZ 
5.1:1
29''
10 LBS/200 YDS 
ISES71017
1-PIECE 
10-17 LBS
3/8-3/4 OZ 
7' M 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Would use this for specks, reds, and zebra snapper (sheepshead).


----------



## haybill

I'm in

 
*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod and Reel Spinning Combos*


Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod and Reel Spinning Combos:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## surfstryker

38-952-808-02 
*Read Item Notice*
*1* *below* SP3000FB
12.5 OZ 5.1:1
27''
8 LBS/170 YDS ISES71017
1-PIECE 10-17 LBS
3/8-3/4 OZ 7' M $189.98 
Shimano Spheros combo, I would use this for specks, reds, and spanish.Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos


----------



## Jason

Penn Spinfisher SSg Graphite Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

38-900-598-00 

Offshore Target species of fishies will be redfish/shark.....


----------



## Jason

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

38-952-806-07 

Inshore target species will be trout/red fish/croaker/sheephead


----------



## phantomcc

SKU 38-952-812-02 

*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels:*

I will use to fish the jetties, hook into speck or red, but with my
luck will catch 1,989,763 hardheads instead.

Thanks for the new forum and the contest.

Erik


----------



## surfstryker

38-952-902-06 
*Read Item Notice*
*1* *below* CL10H
6.7 OZ 6.4:1
12 LB/125 YDS
29'' CL70MHTF
10 10-20 LB
3/8 - 1 OZ 7' MH
FAST $179.98 
This is the Bass Pro Shop carbon lite bitcaster combo, I would jack up some bass with this.
 Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Baitcast Rod and Reel Combos


----------



## lxa690

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo

Fishing for King, Cobia, or anything else that will bite. 


JD
Link: Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## FloridaNewb

Surf Spinning Combo

The Link...
Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos

And I hope to catch anything and everything I can


----------



## ptfreak01

Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos

Item number: 38-952-816-01 
Reel model:	3000
Reel weight: 10.8 OZ	
Gear Ratio : 5.3:1
Line Rec: 35''
Line Cap: 10 LBS/200 YDS
rod model: ISES66814
line weight: 8-14 LBS
lure weight: 1/4-5/8 OZ	
size: 6'6'' M 
price: $199.98

What i hope to catch: reds,spec's,blues,spanish,lady fish,pompano,and various bait fish


Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## CCC

*Rod Combo*

I would go for the Penn 330 GTI Reel with the Slammer Rod
Item : 38-950-932-00

Link: Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

Caught my first big shark the other day, a little over 6ft Bull and I don't think my Wal Mart Shakespear Tidewater will take too many more of those boys, so I would enjoy this for a chance at a bigger toothy critter.


----------



## CCC

*Rod combo*

Already posted one for my offshore, now for my inshore.

A Penn Spinfisher SSM Reel with Slammer Rod combo

Item 38-950-936-00

Link: Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

Would be looking for big bull reds, Kings, and Jack Crevalle with this one.


----------



## Snapperking

*Heres hoping with fingers crossed*

Heres the first combo:

Penn® GT330 G2 Levelwind with 7 ft PSC72040 Offshore Angler™ Power Stick rod
ITEM # 38-954-186-02

Penn GT Levelwind Reels/Offshore Angler Power Stick Conventional Rod Combos


I want to catch the non exsisting RED SNAPPER !!15lbs plus hopefully


----------



## fourwinds5000

*Johnny Morris Elite for me*

It's the Johnny Morris Elite for me, and I'm gonna catch and release the biggest red fish ever!!


----------



## Snapperking

*2nd combo !!*

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel 750SSM item #38-900-602-00 with
rod Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning item #OM20STB


Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

I would go after Bull reds and some serious Mangrove Snappers with this combo!!


----------



## mtd885

Great, I'll give it a shot. Here's my choice for the flats and the species I find there.
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## mtd885

Going off shore this setup looks adequate
Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos


----------



## Possum Smudge

38-952-810-05 http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO&scSearched=true Shimano Spheros/OA Inshore Extreme - Trout/Reds
38-952-746-02 http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO&scSearched=true Diawa Sealine-X/OA Offshore Extreme- Shark

Hope to get back down in October.


----------



## motocrs826

*I'll play*

I'll play....
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

I love to catch Lemonfish!


----------



## Yaksquatch

Both from the same page:
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

#1) Offshore: Last combo on this page: Item # 38-952-812-07, Shimano Spheros 5000FB on Offshore Extreme model ISES861220, 8'6", 12-20 LBS, MH action. I plan on catching Tarpon, Sharks, Jacks, Snapper, Grouper, and anything else big and bad I can hook into.

#2) Inshore: 3rd combo on page: Item # 38-952-808-03, Shimano Spheros 3000FB, on Offshore Extreme model ISES71220, 7', 12-20lbs, MH action. I plan on catching Reds, Trout, Snook, Flounder and anything else inshore I can throw at on it.

Alex


----------



## Hogmauler

*Woohoo!*

Ofshore angler cc60 with 6' rod
Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up
That way the wife can catch her grouper without complaining about my crappy reels. LOL

Sharks grouper and anything that will bite!


----------



## drifterfisher

Id like the gift card so i can get a couple of rods and some tackle because I don't have anything due to a house fire last month. the first I'd get is a lady ugly stick x 2 for the wife and daughter and a ugly stick lite for myself and i like the quantum elcheapos that are black and red from walmart and only cost 17.98 and work like a charm.and i also need a tackle box and some tackle for it to.Most of my fishing is done on yellow river or black water with the winter trips to bob sikes bridge to play with the reds and trout.
38-153-770-00 6-15 LB
1/8 - 5/8 OZ 6' M SPLADY 1102 60
2-PIECE $29.99


----------



## ptfreak01

Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

item number: 38-950-932-00 
Reel Model: 330gti
Reel Weight: 27 oz
Retrieve: 26"
Gear Ratio: 3.6:1
Line Rec: 26"
Line Cap: 30 LBS/350 YDS
rod model: SL2050CR66
Line Rating: 20-50lbs
length: 6'6"

i have never caught a shark. i am dying to get one

Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## Zray Al

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Inshore: Reds, blues, ladyfish, pompano, etc in the surf using several types of spoons.


----------



## Gator-1

Shimano Curado E Low-Profile Reel/Bass Pro Shops XPS Extreme Rod Baitcast Combos

I will pay the difference and it will be used to catch the next FL state Large Mouth Bass or Alabama Spot record! CALL IN DEAD-GO FISHING!


----------



## HAWG HUNTER

Man Broke as I am what a blessing this would be to to put dinner oon the table 
Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master® Stand-Up Rod Combos

38-900-458-06 item#
Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up


----------



## Rickey G

Item # 38-900-022002
 
*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Express Spinning Rod and Reel Combos*

Luv catching the Reds, Specks, Flounders, and Bass....

Thanx for the entry,
 Rick G.

Offshore Angler Inshore Express Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


----------



## Ivarie

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

38-952-800-02 430SSG
9.8 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 5.1:1
26"
6 LB/200 YDS ISES71017
HANDLE B 10-17 LB
3/8-3/4 OZ 7'
M $149.98 




Definitely would use this to throw light jigs to Pompano and light yozuri plugs to Bonita.


----------



## bhebert

Item # 38-952-796-01
C130PTSB Quantum PTs Inshore Saltwater reel extreme rod spinning combo
Quantum Catalyst PTs Inshore Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

Thanks for the generous offer! Love to catch the Big 3... Specs, reds, and flounder.


----------



## seaadrift

*penn 450*

would love to have a penn 450 ss with a penn slammer 6 ft rod to use catching reds and specks inshore thanks


----------



## cobiaphil

Quantum Boca PTS Spinning Reel and 7' med. action Rod Combo
Specks, reds, pompano


----------



## cobiaphil

Abu Garcial Revos Low Profile Reel/Bass Pro Carbonlite 7 ' Med. Rod combo
specks, Reds, Freshwater Bass fishin


----------



## Shiznik

*Here goes, this will be a long shot for sure!*

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos
　
*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels:*
Preferred by the country's top saltwater guides, Spheros reels are built to withstand the abuse mother nature dishes out thanks to its waterproof drag, four A-RB bearings and cold forged aluminum spool. And not only can the Spheros take it, it can dish it out too, with up to 44 pounds of drag. These reels have a stopperless design (no anti-reverse switch), aluminum frame, graphite side plate, graphite rotor, S-Arm Cam, Aerowave® oscillation, Power Roller® III line roller, Super Stopper® II anti-reverse, Dyna-Balance®, direct drive mechanism

38-952-812-03 SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 4.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS ISES71220
1-PIECE 12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ 7' MH $199.98 

I'd love to be able to win this combo and be able to land some really nice Redfish with it. I don't have the best of luck, and no guys, this is just flat out tellin' ya, my luck is the worst! These reels seem to be smooth and I bet landing one with it would be a blast! Tight Lines everyone!

Chris


----------



## fliesforall

yeah I could deffinately use one of these

Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos
item number 38-952-814-04
and would be after specks and reds.


----------



## bhebert

Item# 38-954-246-04
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Rod Spinning Combo.Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Rod Spinning Combos
Going after shark and Bull Reds.


----------



## williamsdad

*Entry*

So happy the Forum is functioning well.

Here's my link for inshore, wish me luck.

Pflueger President XTSE Bigwater Spinning Combos

Hope to catch some big redfish with my new 
*Pflueger® President® XTSE Bigwater Spinning Combo*

Love the forum, now let's get rid of the oil!

williamsdad


----------



## LNDOFDONFUSION

IM ALWAYS GAME!

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

INSHORE COMBO
ITEM#38-952-806-04	
550SSG
15.9 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND	4.6:1
29"
12 LB/275 YDS	ISES71222
HANDLE B	12-30 LB
3/4-3 OZ 
7' MH

LOVE TO BE CATCHING BLUES, FLOUNDER,SPECS, REDS, AND SPANISH WITH THIS NEW RIG


----------



## fliesforall

and one of these 
Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos
item number 38-952-742-02 
For bull reds


----------



## cobiaphil

Abu Garcia Revo S low Profile Reel / Bass Pro shop Carbonlite 7' med. Rod Combo

Specks, Reds, Pomps, and Freshwater Bass


----------



## cobiaphil

Quantum Boca PTS Spinning Reel and 7' Med. Rod Combo

Specks, Reds, Pompano, Black Snapper, Tripletail


----------



## williamsdad

*2nd entry*

Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 7000C3i Round Baitcast Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Casting Rod Combos

*Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur® 7000C3i Round Baitcast Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Casting Rod Combo*

hoping for some nice Grouper & Snapper

williamsdad


----------



## Bass2Pomps

Offshore

Captain's Choice CC60 Reel with the Ocean Master Stand-Up OMSU 4B Rod

*Reel features: *

1-piece machined-aluminum frame remains flex-free even under heavy strain 
Stainless steel pinion gear 
4 stainless steel ball bearings 
Stacked multi-washer drag offers efficient, dependable performance
*Rod features: *

Graphite composite blank 
Fuji® DPS big game reel seat 
Stuart® machined-aluminum gimbal with protective caps 
AFTCO® roller stripper and tip with Fuji guides between 
Exclusive triangular grip
Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up

I hope to catch some grouper with this rig.


----------



## Russian

*Very nice gesture there Nathan, Thanks!*

Inshore choice

html]http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204671_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0[/html*

**Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos*


38-952-810-07 

SP4000FB
12.3 OZ 

5.1:1
29''
10 LBS/200 YDS

ISES861220
1-PIECE 

12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ 

8'6'' MH 

Gotta love them waterproof drags!
Hoping to catch redfish, specks, flounder, pompona, whiting, jacks, false albacore, bait, and anything else I can catch with this bad boy, but ill take just getting out on the water with it also. I would prefer to buy from a local shop though, pretty please and thank you.


----------



## LNDOFDONFUSION

OFFSHORE COMBO
ITEM# 38-900-404-03 
OM4000
5.2:1
11.9 OZ	17 LBS/175 YDS	OM30CB

Offshore Angler Ocean Master 4000 Reel/Light Tackle Casting Rod Combos

CATCHING BIG REDS


----------



## Bass2Pomps

Inshore

Item # 38-955-310-02

Abu Garcia Revo S RH reel with CL66MHTF 6'6" MH Fast rod

Abu Garcia REVO S Low-Profile Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Baitcast Combos

I hope to catch some freshwater bass with this rig.


----------



## Rickey G

*Offshore Combo ... For the "Kings"....*

Shimano® Torium® Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Live Bait Rod Combos

Item 38-900-348-02

Shimano Torium Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combo


----------



## how2fish

Great idea and thanks for the upgrade to the site..now if I can just get back down there this year! Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

A Penn 750SS reel with 20# Andy line on a One pices rod. 

You can always use another flat line reel for King Fish.:thumbup:


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Inshore

Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos
38-952-816-04 3000
10.8 OZ 5.3:1
35''
10 LBS/200 YDS ISES71222
2-PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH 

LINK Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

The Fish I would like to catch with it would be Red Fish to Specs to Trout. I think it would be a great all round inshore combo

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Offshore:

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Light Tackle Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

38-900-799-01 
OM80
28.3 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 4.6:1
-
20 LB/250 YDS OM30STB 25-30 LB
- 7'
HEAVY 


LINK: Offshore Angler Ocean Master Light Tackle Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

I would love to catch ANYTHING with this combo. I would most likely target grouper with it and maybe the elusive red snapper. I could also use it to freeline for some Kings while fishing a wreck. If I came across a weedline I could even pitch a bait to a Mahi!!!!!!!!!!

This would be the ultimate combo.


----------



## J.Sharit

Nice gesture guys heres my wish rod and reel.Think that covers the entry requirements. Hey I do good PR shots I was the National Poster guy For the Ugly foundation :thumbup:






Quantum boca spinning reel on a 7' MH rod. item# or sku is 38-952-302-00.
and we'll be catching specks and reds.


----------



## J.Sharit

Entry number 2 for me hey lets random up and go fishin.

Item number 39-955-266-07
Shimano Sahara SH 3000 FD spinning reel
Bass Pro Shops Carbon Lite 7' 2" M Fast CL72MSDS 9guide spinning rod


Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos

Specks, Reds, Flounder The inshore grand slam gang..............


----------



## Chief Deputy TC

*Entry Post*

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod Inshore Combo

Catch Redfish, Pompano, Flounder, and probably a lot of Lady Fish 

Link:
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## Coupe

*Entry*

Offshore Combo
Item 38-900-006-00
Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® Levelwind Reel/Offshore Extreme™ Wire Line Rod Combo

Tuna and Wahoo


----------



## Chief Deputy TC

*Entry*

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Reds, Pompano, Flounder, Lady Fish 
Link:
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## Hook

*Rod and Reel contest*

The Okuma Nomad Travel Fly / Spin Rod and Reel Kit list for $159.99
Pictured on 4th page of their web site under Fresh water combos
Would like to catch stripers or big nmouth bass:thumbup:

This is a entry


----------



## jlk0007

Both of my entries are actually for my 11 year old son who loves to fish even more than I do and needs a nice combo since his el cheapo exploded on the last king he hooked up with.

First entry - Item # 38-930-076-00
Penn 750 ssm
Slammer Rod

Target fish - Kings, cobia, spanish (actually whatever will give him a good fight he is happy with).


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

Penn Sargus SG7000 reel on a 7' rod. Use it to work the grass flats for Speck & Reds.:thumbsup:


----------



## jlk0007

Entry #2, again for my son

Item #38-950-932-00

Penn 330 GTI
Slammer Rod

Target fish - Snapper, grouper, amberjack.


----------



## jiggaloaf

*offshore combo*

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up

looking for new lightweight snapper rod!!!
thanks guys!!!


----------



## Coupe

*Entry*

Inshore Combo
Item number
38-952-688-04 
Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod and Reel Spinning Combo

Redfish Flounder and Trout


----------



## Wthom12

Freshwater Combo/ Inshore 
Item Number 38-955-306-08 WINCH 8.54 OZ RIGHT-HAND Rod CS702MT 10 GUIDES HANDLE C 7' M FAST 1-PIECE 
Revo winch with 7' medium rod list for $229.98 I'll pay the difference.
Abu Garcia REVO Winch Reel/Bass Pro Shops Crankin' Stick Rod Baitcast Combos 

I hope to be Crankin for Bass
Thanks


----------



## helo_hunter

Saltwater combo for inshore. Item number 38-900-600-00 with 15 lb test and this would be good kings or reds. 

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## WireTwister

*Thanks for the chance*

This would be a good offshore rig for my greenhorn buddies and Kids .. heheh

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up


----------



## buschwacker

here's my entry. Item# 38-950-934-00


----------



## WireTwister

*Thanks agian*

Entry #2

Love to have this little rig for the bay. 


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_89562_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## Fog Ducker

Here's my choice for offshore:

Penn® Spinfisher® 850 SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


Intended victims: Snapper, grouper, AJ, shark, and cobia


----------



## tlawle1

*Offoshore Combo*

My offshore combo:


Description: 850 SSM Penn Reel on a Offshore Extreme Kingfish Spinning Rod (item # 38-954-220-00 )

Link: Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Fish to be caught: Cobia, King Mackerel


----------



## Fog Ducker

Here's my inshore choice:

Penn® Spinfisher® 650 SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick™ Spinning Rod Combos

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos

Intended victims: Redfish, specks, and spanish


----------



## HateCheese

Cool idea. Dang this thread is hoppin!

Offshore
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos
At this point I'd like to catch anything offshore, but figured this would be fun to use to freeline behind the boat for chummed up RS or kings while bottom bumping. 

Inshore
Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos
Would be fun catching reds with this.


----------



## ccg2814

*Contest*

I'll play too. 

*shimano Spheros* SP4000FB 12.3 , 5.1:1, 29'', 10 LBS/200 YDS
with, *Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Spinning Rod *10-17 LBS, 3/8-3/4 OZ, 7'6'' rod

sku# 38-952-810-05 

link: Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

I hope to catch, red fish, specs, maybe cobia on light tackle, Spanish mackerel.


----------



## northportcjm

Hey guys,

Freshwater Description: Temple Fork Outfitters™ Lefty Kreh Pro Series Fly Rods/ Hobbs Creek™ Large Arbor Fly Reel Outfit 6wt / 9ft 

Freshwater Link: Temple Fork Outfitters Lefty Kreh Pro Series Fly Rods/ Hobbs Creek Large Arbor Fly Reel Outfit

Freshwater species: The next Alabama State Record Spotted Bass from the swift waters of the Cahaba River. 9lbs 0ozs.

Thanks,

northportcjm


----------



## Bullshark

This is fun! The recent threads list looks good also. Way to get in the game Nathan. 

If I had to get a combo I would get this one within the $200: 38-952-808-02 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Redfish, Trout here and Snook, little Tarpon and God willing one day a Bonefish down south.


----------



## tlawle1

*Inshore Combo*

My Inshore Combo:

Description: Shimano Sahara 3000 FD reel on a 7' medium carbonlite rod (item # 38-955-266-05 )

Link: Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos

Fish to be caught: Speckled Trout, Redfish, Flounder


----------



## northportcjm

Hey guys,

Saltwater Description: Penn® Spinfisher® SSg Graphite Reels/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos



Saltwater Link: Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

38-952-806-04	550SSG 15.9 OZ LEFT/RIGHT-HAND	4.6:1 29"
12 LB/275 YDS	ISES71222 HANDLE B	12-30 LB 3/4-3 OZ	7' MH $169.98	In Stock


Saltwater Species: I have been kayak fishing Blackwater Bay/Pensacola Bay/Perdido Bay every year when we are on vacation. Would love to give the GOM a try, and catch some spanish, kings, pompano, blues, or maybe a cobia on this rig.

Thanks,

northportcjm


----------



## Russian

Round 2 for the offshore combo.

html]http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_95575_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0[/html* 

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos*


38-900-602-00 

750SSM
25.7 OZ 

4.6:1
-
20 LBS/250 YDS 

OM20STB

20-25 LBS 

7'

I will try to catch some kingfish, cobia, mingos, other snappers, scamps, and anything else I may be lucky to catch. I would also prefer to buy this one from a local shop as well.


----------



## 230 Cobia

My choise as many others Penn Spinfisher 850 with Penn Slammer Rod
Snapper Cobia Kings anything that will bite a hook
(maybe the nearly extink red snapper if they reopen the season to us recreational fishermen)


----------



## Bullshark

*Offshore/second choice*

This one i'm a little confused about b/c I don't need and offshore rods b/c I don't plan on eating the fish from here for a while. Plus I have many many offshore rods and only 9 rod holder on the Dusky. So i'm going to go with the $200 gift card for hunting stuff. 
I want 2 of these:
Wildview Xtreme 5 IR 5.0 Megapixel Digital Scouting Camera

The Wildwiew Xtreme 5 IR 5.0 Meg digital scouting camera. I will use it to find and kill Bambi and his father.

If this is not ok for the drawing then I will look for some kind of jigging rod. Thanks again.


----------



## NoKaOi

*Get Them Cobe's*

Snapper season's over, no hope of Tuna at the Rigs so I'm thinking of Spring and Cobia.

*Like to spool this* *Daiwa® Saltist® Saltwater Spinning Reel with a bunch of Spectra braid and sling a few eels with this **Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Boat Spinning Rod** at some shadows in the oil free water off Pensacola Beach.

*Daiwa Saltist Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Boat Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## PorknBeans

38-952-746-02  SLX50SHA
19.9 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 6.1:1
46"
40 LB/310 YDS OE7360 30-60 LB
2-1/2 - 6 OZ 7' 
Hope to catch grouper, snapper, AJs, sharks, cobia

and here's the link!

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## skeeter20

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

7' M action would be awesome.

I could catch some sweet reds and specs with this combo.

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Capt Rich

38-900-444-06 
Shimano® Triton Lever Drag Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Stand-Up Rod Combos

This is over the 200 mark but I guess that they would credit it toward this more expensive combo.

Regards,
Capt. Rich


----------



## handfull

penn 113h combo - 38-950-934-00 
Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

grouper, snapper, etc

inshore 

quantum combo - 38-952-302-00 

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

trout and reds!


----------



## wyopappy3

*Rod/Reel Contest*

I'd love to play,, thanks for the invite.

For our local Walleye Tourneys here in Wyoming, I choose the following Fresh Water Rod/Reel Combo:

Item # : 38-954-932-05
Cost : $179.98
< Quantum Kinetic PTi-B Reel/Energy PT Rod Spinning Combo >


For my upcoming Salmon fishing trips in Washington & Alaska, I choose:

Item # : 38-900-797-01
Cost : $179.98
< Offshore Angler Ocean Master Light Tackle Spinning Rod and Reel Combos >


Thank you 
R/ WYOPAPPY3


----------



## river_roach

*inshore combo*

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


model number 38-952-810-03 

target fish specs and flounder

shimano spheros inshore combo


----------



## PorknBeans

38-952-306-00 

-
30.5 OZ
- 4.9:0
37"
20 LBS/330 YDS SWE8070MH 15-40 LBS
1/4-1/2 OZ 7'
MH  
hope to catch cobia, kings, snapper, grouper, and mahi

and here's the link! Thanks yall for doing this!!! :thumbup:

Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos


----------



## river_roach

*offshore combo*

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

target fish- snapper, triggers, kings, grouper

model 38-950-936-00 

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Ok, Here's my first choice, Striped or Hybrid Striped Bass:

38-952-812-04 SP5000FB
19.6 OZ  4.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS ISES71222
2-PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH $199.98 In Stock

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204671_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Item is 3rd from last item

Next is Striped or Hybrid Striped Bass as well:
38-930-967-02 ECP5000
23.3 OZ 4.6:1
14 LB/410 YDS OM10SS 17-40 LB 10 ' $149.94  In Stock

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_53015_151003005_151000000_151003000_151-3-5

Item is 7th from top on site link

Bottom item is less than $200 but still a great combo 
Thanks for the opportunity, let's go fishing! 
LMJ


----------



## Rampage

Penn® 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

114H
44 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 2.8:1
-
50 LB/475 YDS SL3080C66T
1-PIECE 30-80 LB
- 6'6'' 

It will catch snappers, groupers, king mackeral, etc.

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## cyd

*Contest*

Penn GTi Levelwind Reels

Penn GT Level Wind

Snapper, Groouper, Cobia, King Mackeral


----------



## Bamagirl325

Off shore rod & reel combo
Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod


----------



## cyd

*contest*

Penn Special Senator Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Stand-Up Combos

Penn Senator Special

Grouper, Cobia, Amberjack, King mackeral


----------



## Linda

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:* ...combo 

Item number...38-952-816-03 
reel model ......3000
reel weight......10.8 OZ 
Gear Ratio.......5.3:1
Line Rec..........35''
Line Cap..........10 LBS/200 YDS
Rod Model........ ISES71220... 1-PIECE 
Line Weight......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight......3/8-2 OZ 
size.................7' MH 

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

This one is for reds.


----------



## Libby08

*I will play too*

38-952-112-02 
Shimano® Stradic® FI Reel/Bass Pro Shops® Pro Qualifier® XPS® Rod Spinning Combos

38-952-812-07 
Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos


----------



## McGar

Gotta go with this baby for offshore:

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CCL350 Saltwater Reel and Rod Combos

Offshore angler's Captains choice!


----------



## neckmoe

*Pick Me*

This is the rod and reel I need to haul up some massive Grouper.:thumbup: Want it so big it'll make the eyes pop out!

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## Keith Kenney

Item # 38-955-268-07 Shimano Sahara & Carbon Lite Rod
Specs & flounder
Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos
Thanks!! Keith Kenney


----------



## jesse1378

i mainly fish for bass so here's my first entry. its a freshwater combo for worm fishing but is also a good frog rod.

Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos

38-955-268-06 
SH4000FD 13.9 OZ LEFT/RIGHT-HAND
5.7:1 37" 10 LB/200 YDS
CL70MHSF 9 GUIDES
6-17 LB 1/4-5/8 OZ
7' MH FAST
$169.98
In Stock

and the price leaves a couple bucks for line


----------



## snookbastard

INSHORE: Penn Spinfisher SSg Graphite Reel /Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod spin Combo

23lb 20z World Record Pompano 

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

Sorry about the long link but not sure how to do it like everyone else but it is still legite and is a link to the inshore combo.


----------



## snookbastard

OFFSHORE: Penn GT Level Wind Reel / Offshore Angler Power Stick

A World Record 183lb 11oz Cobia from Okaloosa Pier with free props for life

Penn GT Levelwind Reels/Offshore Angler Power Stick Conventional Rod Combos

I did get the link thing right. Right On


----------



## jesse1378

Here's my second choice. Same combo just lighter action for a more finesse approach. (shakey head/drop shot/weightless) Again for bass. 

Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos

38-955-268-04 
SH4000FD 13.9 OZ LEFT/RIGHT-HAND
5.7:1 37" 10 LB/200 YDS
CL69MLSDS 8 GUIDES 
4-10 LB 1/16-3/8 OZ
6'9" ML FAST
$159.98
 In Stock


----------



## japlowman

Inshore Combo

awsome rig for Reds, specks, flounder!!!



Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo


----------



## gator7_5

Nice Gesture! Also good to see the site ris running like a top.

I began looking for a nice bottom rig. I fouund this...

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CCL350 Saltwater Reel and Rod Combos

I hope to hook my father into a nice fat 12 lb gag grouper with it.

Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® CCL350 Saltwater Reel and Rod Combos


----------



## gator7_5

Inshore I would like something to catch flounder with...

and here it is.

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combos


----------



## rgoldberg

*Giving this a try*

Diawa Coastal Inshore Spinning Combo

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

Will catch anything that bites, but prefer Reds, Specs, Blues, and some Founder!


----------



## Boo Boo

Inshore combo
Quantum Saltwater Experience
Item # 38-952-302-00
Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

hope to catch lots of reds, and specs


----------



## shipoke

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo
specks,flounder,reds
Thanks
Shipoke


----------



## ozarker

*I'm in*

38-952-910-10 smooth, reliable reels you can count on, and for many the Pro Qualifier remains the hands-down performance standard. Our finest version yet has retained the ultra-slim body design, popular Mag Spool Technology™, and premium eight-bearing system with double-shielded stainless steel ball bearings and Powerlock™ instant anti-reverse. But we’ve added our Carbon Fiber Sealed Drag, a major upgrade for long-term smoothness, power, and consistency—you’ll love it! Meanwhile, all the tourney-grade features are here: the lightweight anodized-aluminum body/sidecovers
fish for speck&redfish,


----------



## Boo Boo

Offshore Combo
Captains Choice CC60
Item 38-900-458-06
Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up


I will use this for mostly Grouper and Amberjack.:yes:


----------



## nextstep

inshore 
details-38-952-808-01 
SP3000FB
12.5 OZ 5.1:1
27''
8 LBS/170 YDS ISES66814
1-PIECE 8-14 LBS
1/4-5/8 OZ 6'6'' M $189.98 In Stock
*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels:*
Preferred by the country's top saltwater guides, Spheros reels are built to withstand the abuse mother nature dishes out thanks to its waterproof drag, four A-RB bearings and cold forged aluminum spool. And not only can the Spheros take it, it can dish it out too, with up to 44 pounds of drag. These reels have a stopperless design (no anti-reverse switch), aluminum frame, graphite side plate, graphite rotor, S-Arm Cam, Aerowave® oscillation, Power Roller® III line roller, Super Stopper® II anti-reverse, Dyna-Balance®, direct drive mechanism

link- 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204671_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

fish-very large mean nasty redfish


----------



## shipoke

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0
specks,flounder,reds
Thanks
Shipoke


----------



## WTICK1

*Rod/reel combo entry*

Quantum boca spinning reel on a 7' MH rod. item# or sku is 38-952-302-00.
REDS AND SPECS BABY!!!


----------



## The LaJess II

Great little setup Grouper,Snapper,& Trigger fishing.

Penn® 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

38-950-934-00 

113H
28 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## shipoke

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo 
reds,flounder,specks
Thanks
Shipoke


----------



## WTICK1

*Bass combo*

38-952-158-05 
REVO S
8.6 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 6.4:1
27"
12 LB/140 YDS BXB66HT
HANDLE B
FAST 12-25 LB
3/8 - 1-1/2 OZ 6'6”
H
10 GUIDES 
Want this combo so I can jerk the lips of some F1 Tiger bass here locally!!


----------



## 69Viking

Selection #1 - Inshore Combo
*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos*

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204671_151003002_151000000_151003000_151-3-2

Plan to use it inshore for Trout and Redfish


----------



## jack2

way to go, nathan. count me in. check this combo out.

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

item no. 38-900-604-00 
Reel Model 850SSM
Reel Weight Retrieve 27.1 OZ 
Gear Ratio 4.6:1
Line Rec./Line Cap. 25 LBS/250 YDS 
Rod Model OM30STB 
Line Rating/Lure Weight 25-30 LBS 
Length Action 7'

with this nice rig i'd be catching some big king mackerel with a cigar minnow floater, or maybe some 40" amberjack with a live croaker, or maybe some nice 20" snapper.

wish me luck 
jack


----------



## gotwake7

*Great Contest*

Thanks for putting this contest on. Great idea to help new fishermen find good reels for good deals. Here is the one i want.

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


*Specs:*
*item number*: 38-952-740-01 
*reel model and wieght :* SLX20SHA 15.5 OZ
*Gear ratio and line cap:* 6.1:1 36" 14 LB/350 YDS 
*Rod Model:* OE73060
*Line rating and lure weight:* 20-50 LB 1-1/2 - 4 OZ 
*Lenth and action:* 7ft

I hope to catch a yellow tail, or grouper, i'll even take the rare snapper.

Thanks again.


----------



## nextstep

offshore
details-38-952-746-02 
SLX50SHA
19.9 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 6.1:1
46"
40 LB/310 YDS OE7360 30-60 LB
2-1/2 - 6 OZ 7' $199.98 In Stock 
*Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reels:*
Daiwa’s smooth Sealine-X reels feature a dual-position power handle and three stainless steel, super corrosion-resistant ball bearings. Super Speed Shaft™ design totally disengages the spool from the drive train for longer casts with lighter baits. Sealed X-Treme Drag Performance™ and massive marine bronze and stainless steel gearing take over after the hookup. Large-capacity spool. *Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rods:*
Powerful pelagics present the toughest challenges a fishing rod can face...

link-

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

fish- big azz wear your azz out yellowfin tuna


----------



## Flatspro

Only Reply:

I need another rod and reel like I need a hole in the head. I agree with getting it from a local shop, if not I do how ever need.
38-889-368-50 
*Read Item Notice
1* & *2* *below* 
Thompson center bone collector .50 cal inline for catching bambi!!!!!


----------



## shipoke

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo 
flounder,reds,speck
Thanks
Shipoke


----------



## Perdido Bandido

*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® 4000 Reel/Light Tackle Casting Rod Combos*

Offshore Angler Ocean Master 4000 Reel/Light Tackle Casting Rod Combos

Item number: 38-900-404-02 

I look forward to hooking up King Macks and Bull Dolphin with this rig.

Thanks for all you do for our sport.:thumbup:


----------



## hollywoodpike55

*Inshore Rod Combo*

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels, Link below* 

ttp://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0


would use tocatch inshore....reds, spec's,flounder,and various bait fish


----------



## NC Angler

WJGARNER said:


> 8-955-304-06 Pflueger® President® Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combo - 6740X/CL70MHSF
> Pflueger President Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos



Same for me...

Trout/reds/flounder up here in Coastal NC, and when I visit ya'll 3-4 times a year...

My offshore choice would be for Kings/spanish/blues

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_75668_151003004_151000000_151003000_151-3-4


----------



## 69Viking

Selection #2 - Offshore Combo

*Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo*

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_95614_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Plan to use it as one of the Boys Snapper and Trigger rods


----------



## shreve66

Dont think there will be any arm twisting on this 1. I would love to get the Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Delph IGFA Extreme® Series Spinning Rod Combos. 
I have been a fan of Penn for a while, even though I have been through a few of the reels. Too many snappers I guess. 

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Delph Designed IGFA Extreme Series Spinning Rods

38-954-816-01 

Would love to catch some more Snapper, just not the oil covered ones.


----------



## Ephjay

*Snoooooooook!*

Thank you for the offer! 

Here’s my choice:

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos 

Item #: 38-952-808-01 

*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Spinning Rods: *ISES66814, 1-PIECE, 6'6'' Medium action

*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels: *SP3000FB

Heading down to Sarasota later this year for SNOOK!

Thanks again and good luck to all!

FJ


----------



## jack2

my last post was the offshore entry. here's the inshore entry.
again, thanks for the contest, nathan w.:thumbup:

Daiwa Emcast Plus/Ocean Master Surf Rod and Reel Combos

Item Number Reel Model
Reel Weight
Retrieve
Gear Ratio
Line Rec.
Line Cap.

Rod ModelLine Rating
Lure Weight Length
Action
38-930-968-05ECP5500
26 OZ 4.6:1
20 LB/
290 YDS 
OM12SS 20-50 LB 12' 
with this nice rig i'd be catching some blues, pompano, maybe some spanish if they're running.
jack


----------



## Sailor50

*I'm in*

For an inshore, like to have the Shimano Sahara, SH4000FD , Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos, for trout, reds


----------



## hollywoodpike55

*Offshore Rod Combo*

Here's my choice for offshore:

Penn® Spinfisher® 850 SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo, link below

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


Would use to fish for Snapper, grouper, AJ, and cobia


----------



## Sailor50

For offshore, go with the Penn 750 SSm combo, Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos, for kings and snapper


----------



## deeptracks

Improved technology meets a spinning-reel icon with the rebirth of Penn's popular graphite-bodied Spinfisher SS series. Match this legendary reel to the rugged 7' Slammer rod and you've got a combo that's ready to rumble with just about anything saltwater has to offer. 

*Model SL1220S70F* has EVA grips.
*Model SL817S70 *has cork grips. *Reel features: *

5 stainless steel ball bearings plus 1 Infinite Anti-Reverse roller bearing
Techno-Balanced™ rotor
Leveline™ spool wrap system
Lightweight, ergonomically contoured frame
Stainless steel main shaft
Sealed drag knob
Penn® Power Drag
Gold-anodized, machined handle
Fail-free bailspring
*Rod features:* 

Rugged one-piece 7' E-Glass tubular blank
Aluminum oxide guides
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Hopefully a few reds and specks...mayeb even a flounder here and there.
Thanks.


----------



## McGar

Thanks for the contest!

How about a low profile casting rod for inshore:

Offshore Angler Ocean Master Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme Casting Rod Combos


*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme® Casting Rod Combos:thumbsup:*


----------



## Kingme

*Free Rod and Reel Combo*

If I win, I would like the Diawa Coastal Inshore Combo.
I looked at this combo a few weeks ago at Bass Pro Shop in Destin. Sweet rig. Perfect for the redfish I target in the sound.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Coach Dean

I'll bite.

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo*

Item Number: 38-950-936-00 
Reel Model: 850SSM
Rod Model: SL1530S70F
*Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo*

This is my offshore choice for AJ, Kings, Snapper, Trigger, and Grouper


----------



## deeptracks

and for offshore....
Great for trolling for bluefish or bottom fishing for grouper, the Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo packs enough power to let you land fish before playing yourself out. Penn's Senator Reel still hold claim to a ton of world records and their Slammer Rods offer angler-friendly, fast tapered blank for improved leverage, fish-fighting power and a great feel. 

*Senator Reel features:* Machined stainless pinion gear; manganese-bronze main gears; sealed stainless steel ball bearings; multi-disc star drag system; heavy-duty clicker; and corrosion-resistant construction. 
*Slammer Rod features:* Rugged 1-piece 6'6'' E-Glass blank with integrated solid tip; aluminum-oxide guides; graphite reel seat with aluminum hoods; and EVA grips. 

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

maybe snag a snapper and a trigger or two....Thanks.


----------



## Joebm83

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0

Could definitely use this baby on specs, reds, and flounder. Maybe even a few spanish, pompano, and triple tails...


----------



## Coach Dean

Here is my inshore combo:

Penn Spinfisher SSM Reel with Slammer Rod combo

Item 38-930-076-00 

Link: Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

Hopefully catching Redfish, Kings, Spanish, Specks, and some Sheepies.


----------



## cobia06

Not a combo but what I need to hook up with some big hoos!!
*Okuma Solterra Two-Speed Lever Drag Reel*



38-354-954-00 


3.8:1/1.7:1
35"/15"
39 OZ ​


50 LBS/400 YDS,30 LBS/640 YDS, 40 LBS/540 YDS 


SLR-3011 


*$199.99 *


*In Stock *​

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204654_151001000_151000000_151001000_151-1-0


----------



## JackFlorida

*contest entry*

offshore

*Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel*
SLX50SHA
19.9 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 6.1:1
46"
40 LB/310 YDS OE7360 30-60 LB
2-1/2 - 6 OZ 7'

Fish to catch with this: specks and reds!

link-

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## KPTN

Offshore:
Reel = Penn 345GT2 RH Item #38-354-784-00
Rob = Diawa Saltist Conventional 7'MH item# 38-160-126-00

Use to catch AJ, Almacos, ARS

Inshore:
Reel = Penn Captiva CV28000 RH item# 38-354-230-00
Rod = St. Croix Tidemaster TIS70MHF item# 38-154-598-00

Use catch red fish


----------



## j_purdy

For kings from my yak I think this would be sweet! Penn 850SSM paired with a 1 piece 7 foot rod 12#-30# line class
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

For something inshore around docks, I'd pair this with some braid and be catching reds, specks, and flounder in no time. Penn550SSG with a 7 ft. rod (8#-17# line rating) Plus I like the cork grips.

http://http://www.basspro.com/webap...1_87488_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Good luck everybody!
-Jason


----------



## JackFlorida

*contest entry*

Freshwater

*Shimano® Citica® E Low-Profile Baitcast Reel*
38-954-582-06
CI200E
7.8 OZ
RIGHT-HAND
6.3:1
27"
8/180, 10/155, 14/110
(LB/YDS) 
BXB70MHT
1-PIECE
10 GUIDES 
10-20 LB
3/8-1-1/2 OZ
7' MH
FAST
HANDLE B

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

fish to catch: bass or all types!


----------



## jack2

*local?*



Telum Pisces said:


> It's not a gripe, it was a way of life for many. He did not offer that gift card till people gave an opinion (gripe). I applaud him for offering the local gift card. And I hope that the winner (if local) chooses that local gift card. Every little bit helps in the crisis that we have endured along the gulf coast.


 
i totally agree with all of you. if i get the gift card, i will take it to p'cola and ask for all of the pff members input on where to cash it in. selma is only 3 hours from p'cola so that's not a big problem. catching fish with the new rig is the problem. where can you fish on the gulf these days? not many places for sure. but, it's getting better.
jack:thumbup:


----------



## WIldcard

*Kid in Candy Store*

WOW- It's just cool to cruise the Bass Pro SHop - don't have to have a contest- but I would like to find the Offshore ANgler Captain's Choice levelwind Reel- model CCL350 and the Offshore Extreme Wire Line Rod- model OE564080, under my Christmas Tree anytime. I like to fish for Shark, and this could handle a nice BULL. Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products, for some cool pics. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_75668_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## Snookn42

Inshore
Item Number

38-952-812-01

Snook while I am in tampa, and reds when I am in Pensacola

Shimano Spheros and 8-14 bass Pro shops Inshore rod

199$

Bass Pro


----------



## Richard J.

Penn Fisher 750 w/ penn slammer rod
cobia, grouper, King mackeral


----------



## Snookn42

Off Shore

Item Number 38-952-306-00 199$
Quantum Boca Reel and Quantum Saltwater Exp. Boat rod

For Medium tarpon in Tampa and Maybe some kings in Pensacola!

Bass Pro


----------



## WIldcard

*Catch some trout and reds with the Quantum*

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combo, item # 38-952-300-00 would be cool for the Reds and the trout, especially under the bridge,. Heres the link to that gear. Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo. Go to the main page to check out all the gear. www.bassproshop.com


----------



## rescukev

*I want to be a winner!*

I think the Quantum Boca PTS reel combo is a winner! 
SKU: 38-952-302-00

This is a great set-up for manhandling some slot reds and specks...flounder better beware as well! Thanks!


----------



## barefootin

Ok, here is mine:
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos
Item# 38-952-816-01
A nice little trout backup rod...


----------



## rescukev

*Offshore combo*

I found the Offshore combo that would make me a winner!

SKU: 38-952-742-02

It's the Daiwa Sealine-x with a 6.1:1 gear ratio. I'm really looking forward to try my hand at deep water jigging for some monster AJ's and whatever may be willing to jump on my line! Thanks!


----------



## barefootin

Now for a light offshore targetting Spanish & Kings:
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Item # 38-952-812-01


----------



## waxedfish

Inshore - Trout Special # 38-952-810-07 
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Just checking.


----------



## waxedfish

Snapper Rod - # 38-952-746-01 
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## Bigwill4life

Hi,I picked a reel for my daughter Grace will be 3 this year and loves to fish but its time to get her a spinning reel not a push button.Ive been layed off sence december so money has been very tight.I think this reel would be great for my lil girl.Here is the link i hope this is how to post it. Bass Pro Shops® Lady Lite Rod and Reel Spinning Combos 









*$34.99* Its far from 200.00 but perfect for a lil girl.Thankyou for the forum and all the helpful updates it gives....


----------



## Bigwill4life

All i want to see my lil girl do is catch anything that wants to bite the HOOK.She smiles the same no matter what.


----------



## firemanlimo

Gimme, Gimme..I need, I need. 

Inshore Combo

Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos: Item #38-952-816-02 
3000
10.8 OZ ​5.3:1
35''
10 LBS/200 YDS ​ISES71017
1-PIECE ​10-17 LBS
3/8-3/4 OZ ​7' M ​Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

For slammin reds and specks.


----------



## BeachBlues

*Contest Giveaway*

Nathan,

Thanks for the reminder to get back to the forums. I need to get some local information on the oil impact on fishing.

Here are the details for my choice.

Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos

Item # = 38-952-746-02 Reel Model SLX50SHA. It's the last choice on the following page.

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

I've been in withdrawal for a blackened grouper sandwich, fresh off the grill, to an offshore trip for some bottom fishing will be in order.


----------



## timman

*BassPro Drawing*

Thanks so much for the chance to win a combo!

I have wanted to try out a Quantum Reel, so I chose the Quantum Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combo. The rod I chose was the 7' Medium action (item #38-952-300-00) with the 6-14 lb line rating. This would be a great combo for searching out those specks and reds - and if I by chance got hooked up with something a little heftier, it would probably withstand the test.

Here's the link to the page in the BassPro online catalog....
Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo 

Thanks again for the chance to win! PFF rocks!:thumbup:


----------



## firemanlimo

Offshore Combo Selection

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combo
Item #38-952-306-00

30.5 OZ
- 
4.9:0
37"
20 LBS/330 YDS 
SWE8070MH 
15-40 LBS
1/4-1/2 OZ 
7'
MH ​ 
Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos

Goin for them Kings baby!


----------



## Wally's World

*My Entry*

Item: 38-952-302-00
*Quantum® Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combo*

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Great for catching reds, spec's, and snook when i go to Tampa....:thumbup:


Good luck to all and thank you for the chance to win.


----------



## Fishhawk

All Righty Then,

For my inshore combo I would like the:
*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Surf Rod and Reel Spinning Combo#*

*38-900-422-01* 

*OM10000*
*27 OZ*
*LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 4.5:1*
*20 LB/350 YDS OM9SS*

*2-PIECE 15-30 LB*
*1-3 OZ **9'*

Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos

For the subduction of cobia, kings, and tarpon.

Thank you for the chance.


----------



## Fishhawk

For my offshore combo I would like:

Abu Garcia® C4 Reel/Browning® Six Rivers Salmon/Steelhead Rod Combo

38-951-508-02 
6601C4
11.3 OZ
LEFT-HAND 6.3:1
30"
14 LB/245 YDS SXR86MHT-2
2-PIECE 10-20 LB
3/8-1 OZ 8'6" MH 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_90904_100003000_100000000_100003000_100-3-0

Amberjack, tuna, and Wahoo will fall to this combo

Thanks again.


----------



## Ripster55

Penn spinfisher Offshore extreme spinnig rod


Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reels/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rods



Hope to get into some Kings


----------



## buschwacker

entry#2 item#38-952-808-01


----------



## stratos200proXL

I would love to get my hands on this Abu Garcia Revo combo with BPS Rod.

38-955-312-06REVO S-L 
8.6 OZ 
LEFT-HAND 6.4:1
27.5"
12 LB/140 YDS CL70MHTF 10-20 LB
3/8 - 1 OZ 7' MH
FAST $199.98 In Stock 

I will be puttin a hurtin on both largemouth and smallmouth bass with this from the Great Lakes of Michigan all the way down to the Big O. :thumbup:


----------



## wetaline

Thanks for putting on the contest. I may opt for a local area gift card, or would be thrilled with the rod below. Very cool thing you are doing. Thanks.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204671_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0
38-952-810-02 Shimano Spheros 4000/Inshore Angler 7'M rod

Good all around rod and for trout and reds. Good for free lining live shrimp around dock lights at night.


----------



## fishaholic

Item #38-954-220-00...Penn 850ss w/ offshore kingfish rod

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

850SSM 
27 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 4.6:1
25 LB/250 YDS OEKFS1230
1-PIECE 12-30 LB
3/8 - 2 OZ


Used for catching snapper, kings,etc.


----------



## fishaholic

Diawa costal combo
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

38-952-816-03
3000
10.8 OZ 
5.3:1
35''
10 LBS/200 YDS 
ISES71220
1-PIECE 
12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ 
7' MH

Catching specks and reds


----------



## lafish

Great contest!

I would like to catch some speckled trout with the 
*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod and Reel Spinning Combos*

IEX50
11 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 

ISES66814
1-PIECE 

fishing combo from bassproshops locate here - Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod and Reel Spinning Combos


----------



## fishallyear

*contest reply*

Bass Pro Shops RCX Power Fishing Rod and Reel Baitcast Combos a 7',mh basspro "Rick Clunn" baitcast combo will be a nice addition to my BASS fishing arsenal... Thanks! Ron(handle "A"please, and a 6.4:1gear ratio)


----------



## bpy

I'd like this 2 speed Daiwa Saltist / Ocean Master rod combo. Ideally I'd get in to a nice Yellowfin Tuna bite with it by jigging at daybreak! 

Daiwa Saltist Lever Drag 2-Speed Big Game Trolling Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Stand-Up Rod Combos

STTLD30T2SPDBIG
39 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 4.7:1/1.7:1
41.8"/15.1"
40 LB/450 YDS OM593080B


----------



## stratos200proXL

*Second Entry*

Shimano Spheros spinning combo. 

38-955-312-06 REVO S-L 
8.6 OZ 
LEFT-HAND 6.4:1
27.5"
12 LB/140 YDS CL70MHTF 10-20 LB
3/8 - 1 OZ 7' MH
FAST $199.98 In Stock 



It would be a blast catching Reds and Trout on this medium setup :thumbsup:


----------



## hehuntssheshops

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos
This is my choice for offshore pole. I would LOVE to catch Amber Jack and MahiMahi.
item number: 38-952-742-01


----------



## parrothead

Offshore 
*Penn GT 330 level wind combo*
*item#* 38-954-186-02

I would use this combo to help me tame the Kings of Pensacola Bay
and the gulf.
Penn GT Levelwind Reels/Offshore Angler Power Stick Conventional Rod Combos

Im done and thanks for letting me play

Scott


----------



## hehuntssheshops

Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos 
Here's my choice for inshore. I would catch specks,reds, flounder and anything else that would bite. I would also use it for freshwater to catch big bass (gotta out fish my husband!!!)
oops, forgot to put the item number.
38-952-814-02


----------



## PMac

Penn 850ssm
Link to bass pro:
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Item# 38-954-220-00 

This will be used to catch Dolphin, Wahoo, and Kingfish.


----------



## Tim_G

Offshore Combo: 

I want a Penn 850SSM with Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 spinning rod. 

Link: Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

I would use it to catch Dolphin, Sailfish and Tarpon. 

Thanks Guys. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## FishHard2009

*OOOH I hope I win!!!!!!*

I would love a Shimano Spheros 4000 paired with the 7'6 1 piece Medium action rod for my inshore combo!! Item # 38-952-810-05 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


I would catch tons of reds, trout, flounder, spainish macks, jacks, kings, and lings with it!!

THANKS PFF!!!


----------



## Tim_G

And my inshore choice:

Penn 550ssg with Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme rod (7', MH, 12-30 lb line class). 

item # 38-952-806-04 

link: Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

I would use it to catch specs, reds, snook and snapper. 

Thanks!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## placeboa1a

*inshore choice*

Shimano Spheros 4000 paired with the 7'6 Medium rod for my inshore combo

Item # 38-952-810-05 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


I will catch reds, trout, flounder, spanish, and tripletail with it.


----------



## placeboa1a

*offshore choice*

choice for offshore
* Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos*

Reel:SLX20SHA
Rod:OE73060 20-50lb, 7'

Item # 38-952-740-01 

I will be catching snappers, king, grouper, ling and tarpon


----------



## eric m

The combo i would choose would be a Daiwa costal spinning reel with a bass pro 7" medium action rod. I'm pretty much a shimano guy , but find myself checking out these daiwa costal when i @ bass pro shop. I just can't pull the trigger and get one. 
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

the item # is 38-952-814-02

All my fishing is inshore , so trout ,redfish and flounder will be on the hit list!!!!


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time

Great contest!
Here is the combo I would like for offshore. I would hope to catch some AJ's with it.
*Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reels:*
*Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rods:*

Item 38-952-746-02 
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## kodiak250

This is my kind of contest!
Thanks guys!

Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## mbe5003

This would be my offshore choice

Penn Spinfisher 850 SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

I'll catch anything hopefully some snapper when the season hopefully opens up again this fall!


----------



## drewzx3

Offshore-Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® Levelwind Reel/Offshore Extreme™ Wire Line Rod Combo

Item Number 38-900-006-00 

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel and Rod

I need a combo to catch some red and mangrove snapper.


----------



## kodiak250

*Inshore*

Second one....

Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Low-Profile Reel and Rod Baitcast Combos


----------



## mbe5003

And my inshore choice

Penn 550ssg with Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme rod 7' MH

I don't do a whole lot of inshore fishing so I'd be happy to catch anything with it


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time

For catching specks and reds inshore, I would like to have the 
*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos*

Item 38-952-810-03 
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## drewzx3

INshore Abu Garcia® REVO® S Low-Profile Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Baitcast 


model number 38-955-310-04

Abu Garcia REVO S Low-Profile Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Baitcast Combos

Would be used for redfish,trout and a flounder every now and then.


----------



## xl883lo

Fantastic Nathan,

Here is my Inshore choice......

Diawa Coastal,

38-952-816-03 
3000
10.8 OZ 5.3:1
35''
10 LBS/200 YDS ISES71220
1-PIECE 12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ 7' MH 
I plan to catch just about anything that bites inside the second sandbar....Reds,Specs,Pompano,Spanish,Sheepshead......I eat'em all!!!

BassPro Link-

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## fishmandan

for saltwater fishing

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos


Penn 750SSM w/ 7'rod 0M2OSTB


----------



## banjovie

*New rod and reel needed.*

I wouldnt mind a new medium duty set up. I like the Sargas series Penn reels i have a small family. This set up would be used for reds and trout in the ICW and lite off shore duty. Model 38-954-592-00 
Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


----------



## new wave archery

choice #1 plan to catch amberjack, and kings with this combo

Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos

item # 38-952-746-02

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0204704_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## pensacolanative

Shimano Stradic FI Spinning Reels

38-350-906-00 6.0:1
35''
9.5 OZ 8 LB/170 YDS ST3000FI
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE
HANDLE C $159.99 In Stock

With a 
Browning Fishing SilaFlex Spinning Rods


38-140-548-00 
Read Item Notice
1 & 2 below 6-17 LB
1/4-5/8 OZ 6'6" MH
HANDLE B SFX66MHS
1-PIECE $39.99  In Stock
Hopefully will catch Red Fish, Specks, and Flounder....


----------



## fishmandan

for freshwater 

Quantum Kinetic PTi-B Reel/Energy PT Rod Spinning Combo

Quantum Kinetic 
item 38-954-934-02


----------



## new wave archery

choice #2 plan to catch reds,specks,blues,spanish and flounder with this combo

item #38-952-300-00 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0208373_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


mike


----------



## mrjbigfoot

I'm in & I'd be happy to get this one from Bass Pro! Heck, you reminded me that I have a $50 gift card for Bass Pro that I got on Fathers day! Thanks,

Mike

Penn® Spinfisher® SSg Graphite Reels/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos

38-952-806-07 $179.98 In Stock 



:thumbsup:


----------



## xl883lo

For my Offshore selection,


The Diawa SealineX...

38-952-746-02 
SLX50SHA
19.9 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 6.1:1
46"
40 LB/310 YDS OE7360 30-60 LB
2-1/2 - 6 OZ 7' 

I wan to catch anything I can get to.....Right now I am limited by the range of my buddy's boat but if I can get out far enough Amberjacks, Grouper, Snapper.

What I really need is a new Jigging Rod though.


The BassPro Link.......

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## DLo

Quantum Kevin VanDam Signature Series Rod and Reel Baitcast Combos

This is a Kevin VanDam signature freshwater rod and reel casting combo, I hope to catch my first 10lb'er with it.


----------



## BamaJohn

*Inshore Entry*

I have never owned a rod and reel of this quality so maybe I'll get lucky!

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combos

Then I'll need to learn to fish in-shore and catch some of those specks everyone talks about.:thumbsup:

John


----------



## Sea-r-cy

*rod/reel combo*

I've always wanted a big International 50 2 speed for yellowfin tuna fishing off Louisiana. :thumbsup: My choice is item 38-954-198-01, the link is Penn International VW Conventional Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Stand-Up Rod Combos

Sea-r-cy


----------



## DLo

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Kingfish Spinning Rod Combo

I hope to catch Kings, cobia, dolphin, reds, tarpon, snook.


----------



## BamaJohn

*Off-shore entry*

Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos

I've wanted a rig like this for a long time, maybe I'll win this one and go catch a big ol' King when the Gulf opens and my boat is repaired.

John


----------



## BWNN

2nd choice...maybe little drift fishing for King, Cobia or anything else that will bite!

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos


Penn 750SSM w/ 7'rod 0M2OSTB....spool it with 20#, be just right.


----------



## FishHard2009

*I really need this outfit, thanks PFF!!*

Hey I would love to add this Shimano Spheros 5000 to my offshore arsenal!

38-952-812-03 SP5000FB reel paired with a 7foot mh 1SES71220

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos



I would love to have this combo to slay the kings, cobia, snapper, grouper, jacks, and everything else I can get my hook into!!!

Thanks PFF!!


----------



## CudaKing

*Hopefully I win*

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler-Offshore Extreme Kingfish spinning rod n reel.

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos 

Item# 38-954-206-00 I want to catch Kingfish, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper 

This is my offshore combo


----------



## Nopierpressure

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

Penn Spinfisher 850 on a Penn Slammer Rod.

I hope to catch some Kings or maybe my first Cobia!!


----------



## hsiF deR

Offshore

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos

Item Number 38-952-306-00 

24.4 OZ
- 4.9:0
32"
14 LBS/240 YDS SWE6070M 8-17 LBS
1/8-3/4 OZ 7'
M

I would like to flatline this for kings and anything that else that swims in the upper water column.


----------



## CudaKing

*Hopefully I win Inshore Combo*

*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos*

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Item# 38-952-812-02

Hope to catch some redfish, jacks, grouper


----------



## hsiF deR

Inshore

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme® Casting Rod Combos

Reds, trout, and flounder

Item Number 38-952-678-03 

OM20HA
10.5 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 6.4:1
28"
14 LB/175 YDS ISECL7817
HANDLE B 8-17 LB
1/4-5/8 OZ 7'
M


----------



## Naby

Offshore combo:

A Penn 330 GTI/Slammer Rod Combo

Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

This would be a nice light to medium bottom fishing rig for snappers.


----------



## Naby

Inshore Combo:

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combo

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos

I would use this combo for red fish in the pass or around the bridges.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Big Drawing*

Here tis:

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Quantum boca spinning reel on a 7' MH rod. item# or sku is 38-952-302-00.
and I'll be targeting slot reds and specks,..............I hope.

Thanks Nathan:yes:


----------



## tedstrat

*combo Contest*

This is great guys....thanks for the opportunity and keep up the good work!

If i win I would use this to target fluke and striped bass in Montauk

My inshore pick is the Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos

Here's the Bass Pro Shop link:


Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## spiderjohn

*Reel/Rod Combo*

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos - SP4000B 12.3Oz Reel on 7'M action rod sku 38-952-810-02

Catch some nice peanut dauphin chasing their larger brethren to the stern.

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## tedstrat

*Contest : Offshore Combo*

Here is my offshore pick for the contest:


Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod 

If i win i would use this for live-lining bait for large stripers and perhaps for cod

The LINK:


Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## spiderjohn

*Rod/Reel Combo*

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combo - 2500 9.7 oz reel with 6'6" M rod - sku 38-952-814-01

Catch some nice specks under the lights on Ole River

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## Gulflady

*Offshore Entry*

This is priced at $219.98 plus the extra $6.00 for shipping, the regular shipping cost and taxes. I will gladly pay the difference, and the easiest way to do that is do the gift card at my favorite local shop. Just wondering if this entry would be valid since I'm chosing one above the $200 mark? 


Offshore (Gulf surf fishing):

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Surf Rod Spinning Combos
Item 38-954-246-05
Reel Model 850SSM
Rod Model OM12SS 

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Rod Spinning Combos

Pomano, Spanish, Redfish, Sheepshead, Shark and the fish we all love to catch, the hard-head catfish.


----------



## biggreentrout

*rod n reel combo*

I would love the Shimano Citica E (rt. hand)w/ the BPS Bionic Blade combo. The rod in the 7' MH. 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...ItYPuMpio
Vz7xzBw=&ddkey=https:OrderCalculate

I plan to catch mostly bass, but the combo has to be able to handle a redfish as a sometimes chase tails.


----------



## BigSlick

I would like this Penn spinfisher combo. i have a smaller penn 450 and i think the the drag is perfect and smooth. I would use it to catch some kings for the smoker and maybe an occasional cobia thats hungry. 

item number:38-954-204-00
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos


----------



## Diverrite

*Thanks for the chance,,,,,,,,,,,,*

It would be great to win a Penn Spinfisher 750 with the Slammer rod, I would love to boat my first big bull dolphin. 


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_80678_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0 

Thanks
diverrite


----------



## Diverrite

*Great deal*

Can't beat Bass Pro for the gear.

I would love to bring a nice slot Redfish with the Penn Spinfisher 450SSG.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._101113_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0 

Item number 38-900-594-00 



http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._101113_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Thanks,
Diverrite


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL

*in shore submission*

*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme® Casting Rod Combos*



Offshore Angler Ocean Master Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme Casting Rod Combos 

item# 38-952-678-04 OM20HA 10.5 OZ RIGHT-HAND

I would like to use to catch bull reds, flounder, trout, specks and sheephead.


----------



## jonny

for inshore
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos
2500 on a 7ft rod catch some specs, reds flounder whatever feels hungry


----------



## ArmyKayaker

Rod/Reel Details:

38-952-818-04 3500
13.2 OZ 5.3:1
35.8''
12 LBS/210 YDS ISES71222
2-PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH 

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:*
Tough inshore saltwater game fish and conditions can put ordinary spinning reels out of commission in a hurry. But Daiwa's Coastal™ Inshore models are no ordinary reels. Every material and component—from the rugged aluminum frame, to the seven corrosion resistant CRBB ball bearings, to the ultra-consistent waterproof drag—has been carefully selected with these special demands in mind. Features eight bearings (7 CRBB™, 1 roller), multi-disc precision drag, DigiGear™ digital gearing, tubular stainless Air Bail™ for strength and light weight, Twist Buster® line twist reduction, Advanced Locomotive Levelwind, Infinite Anti-Reverse, and long casting ABS™ aluminum spool.

*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Spinning Rods:*
These crisp, live-in-your-hand rods are precision crafted from the ground up to give you a full range of specialized tools for tackling your favorite inshore quarry. These serious fishing tools are strong and sensitive, with beautifully laid HM54 graphite blanks fashioned using an advanced computer-aided design. Custom-lathed cork handles, together with premium hard aluminum oxide Pacific Bay® Hialoy guides and graphite reel seats, assure a level of comfort and control you’ve likely never experienced before. We guarantee you’ll enjoy every minute. 

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

I am currently stationed in Egypt and was hoping to put in some fishing time on the Red Sea... They got some funky looking fish over this way and I would love to get a hold of some of them... The assorted species of Emperor Fish have been caught recently a bit off shore as well as some nice grouper that I would love to catch on some light tackle...


----------



## countryboy_ucf

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos
number 38-952-810-02 
Shimano Spheros for my inshore rod, catching Snook, Trout, Reds, Flounder, Jacks, Snapper, Small Grouper, Juvi Poons, Pompano, and whatever else I deem worthy of my attentions


----------



## in the boat

The combo I'd like is this one.

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel*
These metal-bodied reels feature Infinite Anti-Reverse for improved hooksetting power and precision retrieves. True to tradition, they're constructed to withstand the harsh saltwater environment, while providing unsurpassed performance in all phases. Techno-Balanced™ rotor for smooth, wobble-free retrieves; Leveline™ spool wrap for even line lay; stainless steel main shaft; 5 stainless steel ball bearings; sealed drag knob to keep sand and salt out; ultra-smooth, dependable Penn HT100 drag system; corrosion-resistant, gold-anodized machined handle; fail-free bailspring.
*Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod*
Whether you're casting for kings or jigging for cobia...running mono, braid or wire...fishing for numbers or trophies, these beautifully detailed, technique-specific rods put you right at the top of the food chain. Beneath that striking cobalt-blue exterior you'll find the guts of a fighter -- but also the sensitivity you crave in a serious standup rod. Every one is built for casting long, working your lure, hauling back and grinding it out, with fast-taper blanks with advanced Slit Carbon Powerwall construction, machined-aluminum reel seats, heavy-framed Fuji® Hardloy® guides, Fuji SiC No-Tangle Tiptops, and slick, hard Lexan butts.

Item # 38-954-220-00
850SSM 
27 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 4.6:1
25 LB/250 YDS OEKFS1230
1-PIECE 12-30 LB
3/8 - 2 OZ 7' 
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

I hope to catch Kings and Cobia with this one. AJ's, and Snapper are welcome to tighten my line as well.


----------



## countryboy_ucf

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo
number 38-950-934-00 

This I would use to tackle Grouper, cobia, Tarpon, Kings, AJ's, Billfish, and more!!!


----------



## jonny

my offshore wish
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos
model 850

can catch most fishs out to 20 miles snapper, kings , cobias ect


----------



## wire-to-wire 99

OFF SHORE CHOICE

*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels: ...combos

Item number....*38-952-812-03 

Reel Model.......SP5000FB
Reel Weight......19.6oz 
Gear Ratio.........4.7:1
Line Rec...........31''
Line Cap...........12 LBS/195 YDS
Rod Model.........ISES71220...1-PIECE
Line Weight.......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight.......3/8-2 OZ
size.................. 7' MH

link
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0

Wouls use for snapper - triggers .... thank you


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL

*offshore submission*

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo*



Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo 

item# 38-950-936-00 

I would love to use this to catch grouper, snapper and anything else that would bite, if they ever clean up the gulf so I can go on my first deep sea fishing trip.


----------



## ArmyKayaker

Rod/Reel Details:

38-952-812-04 SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 4.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS ISES71222
2-PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH 

*Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels:*
Preferred by the country's top saltwater guides, Spheros reels are built to withstand the abuse mother nature dishes out thanks to its waterproof drag, four A-RB bearings and cold forged aluminum spool. And not only can the Spheros take it, it can dish it out too, with up to 44 pounds of drag. These reels have a stopperless design (no anti-reverse switch), aluminum frame, graphite side plate, graphite rotor, S-Arm Cam, Aerowave® oscillation, Power Roller® III line roller, Super Stopper® II anti-reverse, Dyna-Balance®, direct drive mechanism, and Fluidrive® II. 
*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Spinning Rods:*
These crisp, live-in-your-hand rods are precision crafted from the ground up to give you a full range of specialized tools for tackling your favorite inshore quarry. These serious fishing tools are strong and sensitive, with beautifully laid HM54 graphite blanks fashioned using an advanced computer-aided design. Custom-lathed cork handles, together with premium hard aluminum oxide Pacific Bay® Hialoy guides and graphite reel seats, assure a level of comfort and control you’ve likely never experienced before. We guarantee you’ll enjoy every minute. 


Just moved away from the Pensacola Area and I am currently stationed in Egypt working with the Multi-National Forces and Observers in Sharm el Sheik just off the Red Sea and was hoping to put in some fishing time... They have some offshore fishing expeditions I am planning on going on... They catch grouper and snapper as well as some huge fish I have never seen before... Hopefully if I get this rig I can catch some of my own...


----------



## Nilram

Quantum Boca Spinning Reel- 4.9:0, 37", 20 LBS/330 YDS
7' MH Rod

Hope to catch trout, reds, flounder, and juvie poons

Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos


----------



## wire-to-wire 99

item number For inshore.......
38-955-268-06 
Shimano® Sahara® FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combos
CL70MHSF
7' MH
FAST
link Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos 

For specks for my son........Thank you..


----------



## Nilram

Offshore:

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC 60 Reel- 2.8:1, 50 LB/475 YDS

OMSU 4B 6' Rod

Want to have a nice snapper, grouper, aj rod and reel!

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up


----------



## in the boat

Now for my inshore entry

Pflueger® President® Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combos

*Pflueger® President® Spinning Reels:*
Extremely lightweight and very smooth handling, but solidly built to cover a wide range of fishing situations. The President’s precision 10-bearing system (6720X has 8-bearing system) includes 9 strategically placed stainless steel ball bearings plus a one-way clutch bearing in the instant anti-reverse system. Stainless steel side-plate screws for durability. 
*Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Spinning Rods:*
You’re going to hear a lot about CarbonLite as it far exceeds current technology in rod design. Performance-wise, it’s all about revolutionary materials—a total re-thinking of what goes into making the strongest, lightest, most incredibly sensitive rod ever devised. A CarbonLite rod is a thing of beauty, built on an ultra-rich carbon-fiber blank that compares favorably to 85 million modulus (IM9) graphite. Sleek, smooth carbon fiber transmits vibrations instantly and weighs much less than standard materials, yet has hookset power to spare. The guides are special: feather-light, stealth-black, Pacific Bay® DLC stainless steel frames with titanium-carbide inserts and a PVD (physical vapor deposition) coating to make them extra-slick and damage-resistant. Split handles with P-Tec poly-foam grips (and virtually no foregrip) keep weight low and blank contact high; our two-piece Soft Touch reel seat is light, comfortable, and bridgeless, exposing significantly more blank area to direct hand contact. All in all, you’ll love the feel and handling of this revolutionary rod, guaranteed. 

Item# 38-955-304-06 
6740X
12.3 OZ 5.2:1 
30’’
12 LB/175 YDS CL70MHSF
9 6-17 LB
1/4 - 5/8 OZ 7' MH
FAST 

Pflueger President Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos

I'll be using this one inshore for reds and specks.


----------



## Ron5234

*offshore entry*

Offshore entry
Fishing for snapper, trigger, chicken dolphin,etc

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Spinning Reels: ...combos

Item number....38-952-812-03 

Reel Model.......SP5000FB
Reel Weight......19.6oz 
Gear Ratio.........4.7:1
Line Rec...........31''
Line Cap...........12 LBS/195 YDS
Rod Model.........ISES71220...1-PIECE
Line Weight.......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight.......3/8-2 OZ
size.................. 7' MH

link
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0


----------



## Ron5234

*inshore entry*

Inshore choice:

For trout, redfish

Fly rod item # 38-430-479-13

White River Fly Shop Classic Travel Rod and Reel Outfits


----------



## Pigsdaddy

This past weekend I used a Shimano Stradic mounted on an All Star rod to catch some Spanish and had an absolute blast doing it. The only problem I had was I wished the rod was longer. So, given the opportunity to “window shop” for the possibility of picking up a free combo, I took the time today to stop into the Prattville Bass Pro Shop to look around. As always, the guys there were very helpful, even after I explained that I would not be making a purchase today, and I was only looking for a combo that would fit the bill for the forum give-a-way. By the way, I turned those guys on to the forum today! Of course, I would love to be able to pick up a Stradic combo for myself, but there is no way to do that and stay within the $200 limit, so I asked them to match me up with a less expensive but comparable combo. What we came up with was a combo that actually felt better in hand than the one I used over the weekend. The combo included a Shimano Sahara model SH4000FD matched with a Bass Pro Shops Carbonlite 7’ med/heavy rod (Bass Pro Combo 38-955-268-06). The combo felt really balanced in hand and I believe it would make for some fun times reeling in Spanish, Specks, Pomps, or even an occasional catfish from the lock and dam at Claiborne. So, if I am fortunate enough to be chosen as one of the lucky three I would like to select the combo provided at the link below. 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10205072____SearchResults


----------



## Sailing_Faith

I have one of those 'Captains Choice' rods many have chosen, and while it fishes well it also has had a rust problem on the reel.

Since this is the case, I would like to try a 

*Penn® 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo
*

SL2050C66T

This would be a nice replacement for my current offshore rod I like to troll behind the sailboat... Spanish are known to be eaten without ever leaving the cockpit. :thumbsup:

Thanks to the forum owners, what a great contest!


----------



## Sailing_Faith

Oh,

And not to forget an inshore combo... I like this;
38-900-798-01 
 OM70
27.7 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 4.6:1
-
17 LB/230 YDS *Ocean Master® Light Tackle Spinning Rod and Reel Combos*


I know this is not gonna impress anyone, but frankly I don't care. I like to sit on a bank, and drag up big channel cats.  Man, some zatarans fry and they are just the ticket as far as I am concerned!


----------



## DaFox

I like this one for my last entry.I need it to catch anything i might want to fish for in saltwater.
Spec's. Drum,Flounder Kings,Spanish and even Spots and Croakers
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos
38-952-812-04 SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 4.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS ISES71222
2-PIECE 12-30 LBS
3/4-3 OZ 7' MH


----------



## chickenhawk

Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos


item #38-952-746-02

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


i hope to catch, snapper,grouper trigger, and some mingo snapper.
thanks, for the chance to win........rick


----------



## why1504

38-955-310-04	inshore


----------



## chickenhawk

Quantum® Saltwater Experience Inshore Spinning Combos


item #38-952-302-00


Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

i hope to catch spanish,redfish,specs,and bait with this combo. again thanks for a chance to win.............rick


----------



## why1504

38-954-220-00 Offshore


----------



## Sleepingfish

Penn Spinfisher 850 Item Number 38-954-206-00

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Kings, Cobia, and any thing else i can trick into biting. Would be great for trolling behind the Kayak


----------



## Sleepingfish

Daiwa Costal Item Number 38-952-816-04

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

This would be great for inshore Reds, Specks and Sheapshead and the ocassional Spanish


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*My Entry*

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:* ...combo 

Item number...38-952-816-03 
reel model ......3000
reel weight......10.8 OZ 
Gear Ratio.......5.3:1
Line Rec..........35''
Line Cap..........10 LBS/200 YDS
Rod Model........ ISES71220... 1-PIECE 
Line Weight......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight......3/8-2 OZ 
size.................7' MH 

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

This one would be good for reds etc. This is my Entry. Bryan Griffin


----------



## reelrelief

*My Offshore combo*

*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Lever Drag Reel/Stand-Up Rod Combos - OML-25C & OMSU-4B
*


Offshore Angler Ocean Master Lever Drag Reel/Stand-Up Rod Combos

I'd like to catch a wahoo or a sailfish.


----------



## reel_crazy

ok my inshore choice

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

item 38-952-812-03 


Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos

Target species would be spanish,flounder,sheepies,reds...

rich


----------



## BBob

*PFF contest entry, Inshore*

I want to play, my inshore choice would be:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0
*

Which is the Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reel/Rod Combo*.

Item number...38-952-816-03 
reel model ......3000
reel weight......10.8 OZ 
Gear Ratio.......5.3:1
Line Rec..........35''
Line Cap..........10 LBS/200 YDS
Rod Model........ ISES71220... 1-PIECE 
Line Weight......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight......3/8-2 OZ 
size.................7' MH 

Always wanted to learn how to Inshore Fish and the could get me started in the direction of catchings some flatties, trout, or maybe some red fish.


----------



## MGuns

Here we go for inshore:

Shimano Stradic F1 Spinning Reel Combo

Item # 38-952-114-04

Reel Model: ST4000FI
Rod Model: PQX66MHS

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_98416_100003000_100000000_100003000_100-3-0

Hope to catch some nice large mouth bass and hybrid bass.

Thanks


----------



## BBob

*PFF contest entry, Offshore*

My Offshore choice would be:

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combo*



Item # 38-900-600-00 
Reel model Penn 650SSM, 24 OZ 4.7:1, 12 LBS/250 YDS
Rod model OM16SB, 15-20 LBS, 7'

This combo would be used to defend the boat against Mahi, Triple-tail, Kings, or anything else that may wander to close.


----------



## MGuns

Here we go for offshore:

Penn International 2-Speed Reel/Offshore Angler Delph IGFA Extreme Stand-Up Rod and Reel Combo

Item # 38-954-800-03

Reel Model: 30VSX
Rod Model: IG56SU30

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._103703_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

Hope to catch some nice yellow and black fin tuna.

Thanks


----------



## le4eva

my inshore choice would be
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10208436____SearchResults
Penn® Sargus® Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos
Item Number 38-954-592-00 sg7000

im hoping to catch bull reds and let them peel off lines :thumbup:


----------



## le4eva

my ofshore choice would be 
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos
Item Number 38-954-220-00

looking to catch me some kings or cobias and hopefully not pull the cap off the well


----------



## Scout800

38-952-746-02 

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

I'd love to use this to catch those endangered Red Snapper.


----------



## illforwill

i would choose the Shimano Spheros item number 38-952-808-01. ill use it to fish for redfish pompano trout sheephead etc.

and my second choice would be the Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel item number38-952-740-01. ill use it to fish for snapper grouper kings for when i go offshore

hers the links



Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## bay98trophy

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod - 38-930-076-00

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

Need a good jigging rod combo because the one I had snapped while reeling in a big one!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## bay98trophy

*Inshore fishing rod*
Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combo
Item # 38-954-592-00

Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

Need a good rod for myself and my son to catch some big bass in these local waters!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## gsincjr

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...JRRyb2QuthiVB/U9t/&ddkey=https:OrderCalculate

I would use this to do some gigging for amberjack and and bottom fishing for snapper.


----------



## Magic Mike

Inshore for Bull Reds

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSg Graphite Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos*

Item #
38-900-598-00

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._101113_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## Magic Mike

Grouper & Ajs

Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master® Stand-Up Rod Combos

Item #
38-900-458-06 

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

38-952-688-03


----------



## Tax Man Stan

*Inshore combo*

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Will catch Specs, Reds, Flounder, and Spanish to name a few. 

Stan Nichols

Here's the Link:
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## Tax Man Stan

*Offshore combo*

Offshore Rod and Reel Combo:

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Hope to catch Kings, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper,


Thanks!
- Stan

Here is the link:
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## DocFite

*offshore*

Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® Levelwind Reel/Offshore Extreme™ Wire Line Rod Combo 
Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel and Rod
item # 38-900-006-00

troll behind the yak and catch what ever is brave enough to hit it, kings, sharks, mahi.


----------



## SeaHawk

*Contest entry-Offshore Combo*

My choice for offshore combo would be this Penn 113H Senator Reel/Slammer Combo. Most of my spinning reels are Penns but never had a Senator to pull in a grouper or snapper.
Link:
Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## SeaHawk

*Contest Entry _ Inshore Combo*

When it comes to catchin' catfish, pinfish, and the occassional croaker nuthin bets a Penn....:thumbup:
and I got to go with this one here...
Link:
Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products


----------



## DocFite

*inshore*

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo
item #38-950-936-00 

catch spanish, reds, flounder, and whatever else wants to be dinner.


----------



## Orangebeach28

*Entry*

I want a 10' OA Ocean Master surf rod. I love surf fishing for Pompano, reds, specks, blue fish, and sharks in Orange Beach. This outfit would be perfect. If we take the boat out, I can take that reel off of the surf rod to use for kings and cobia just offshore (My friend's boat is a little small, can't go far!) 

Here is the link
Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## Orangebeach28

*entry*

I want the Penn Spinfisher SSm reel/slammer combo for going after bull reds off of Fort Morgan and trolling for kings out of Perdido Pass. 


Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## Razzorduck

Here's my inshore
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Lost my last r/r fighting a tarpon in my kayak. Guess it fell over during the heat of the battle


----------



## Razzorduck

Here is my Offshore Choice
Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod - 38-930-076-00


----------



## redeyes

38-952-816-02 
Specs and reds
Thanks for the improvements


----------



## wetaline

Second entry, for offshore:

Penn 4/0 113h and 7' slammer rod

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

would be a general purpose offshore trolling and bottom fishing for ARS, Grouper, etc...


----------



## YB929RR

38-900-022-03


----------



## REEL/MAX

*Win a Rod & Reel*

Living in Destin, Bass Pro is one of my favorite places to shop.
38-952-806-07
I plan on catching some bull Red Fish.


----------



## stringle

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

38-952-806-07 

Inshore target species will be trout/red fish/croaker/sheephead


----------



## stringle

Penn Spinfisher SSg Graphite Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

38-900-598-00 

Offshore Target species of fishies will be redfish/shark.....


----------



## KLB1

Temple Fork Outfitters Pro Series Fly Rod/White River Fly Shops Hobbs Creek Large Arbor Fly Reel Outfitit

Will be catching trout inshore with a 4-5 weight rod and reel combo!


----------



## KLB1

Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

And to target snapper offshore.


----------



## Flounderpounder

Don't know if the requirements have changed.....but I would absolutely opt for the local shop gift card option. Maybe a cobia rod.....nothing against BPS, but I'd definately choose to help out our great local shops that are struggling so badly!!!!!! Great gesture to change the original rules.. thanks Nathan!


----------



## Max_Power

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Spinning Reels:* ...combo 

Item number...38-952-816-03 
reel model ......3000
reel weight......10.8 OZ 
Gear Ratio.......5.3:1
Line Rec..........35''
Line Cap..........10 LBS/200 YDS
Rod Model........ ISES71220... 1-PIECE 
Line Weight......12-20 LBS
Lure Weight......3/8-2 OZ 
size.................7' MH 

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


Reds, specks, flounder...........the usual suspects.


----------



## kahala boy

Here is my entry for the saltwater combo:
Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products


38-952-806-07 
*Read Item Notice
1* *below* 550SSG
15.9 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 4.6:1
29"
12 LB/275 YDS ISES861220
HANDLE C 12-20 LB
3/8-2 OZ 8'6"
MH 

See how big a fish I can catch with this combo. Maybe a 40 pound AJ?


----------



## sonicfisherman

heres mine offshore
quantum saltwater experience boca boat spinnning combo
Quantum Saltwater Experience Boat Spinning Combos

i hope to catch king and small sharks.


----------



## Live4Fish

Im in it to win it

Inshore rod and reel combo

Shimano® Sahara® FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combos


SH2500FD
9.9 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND ​6.2:1
35"
8 LB/140 YDS CL68MSXF
8 GUIDES 4-12 LB
1/81/2 OZ 6'8" M
XFAST 


item # 38-955-264-03
Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos


I would love to catch some redfish, trout, spanish mackeral, and possibly some snook or bonefish down south as well
Thanks for doing this guys :thumbup:


----------



## Live4Fish

Off shore combo

Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master® Stand-Up Rod Combos

CC40
28 OZ
- 3.1:1
30 LB/475 YDS OMSU 1B 30-60 LBS
- 5'6"
- 

item # 38-900-460-03 

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

The Shimano® Citica® E Low-Profile Baitcast Reel 

10-20 LB
3/8-1 OZ

6'6" MH
FAST
HANDLE B

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

I would stalk and catch trout, redfish, and flounder with this combo from my kayak.


----------



## alx340

*rod and reel*

Offshore Angler Ocean Master 4000 Reel/Light Tackle Casting Rod Combos

*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® 4000 Reel/Light Tackle Casting Rod Combo*



Hope to catch lots of RED SNAPPER


----------



## Drone82

Im not usally the one who wins these sorts of things, but here goes nothin...

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel and Rod

It is a Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel with an Offshore Extreme Wire Line Rod.

It features a 5'6'' 40-80 pound rod. The reel has a capsity of 350 yds of 30 lb test.

I have always wanted to hook a dorado. I think thats what I will gun for...


----------



## Drone82

I sure hope that I get picked...I need some new gear!

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos

This will be my pick for an inshore combo. 38-954-136-00 is a Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel with a 1-piece Power Stick Spinning Rod.

It features a 1-piece rod with a 15-30 lb line rating and a reel with a 25lb 250yd capacity. 

Perfect for the reds that I hope to tear in to!


----------



## punkin438

Heres my entry
Inshore rod and reel
7 1/2 ft Shimano Rod and Reel Combo

Item # 38-952-810-05 

Hope to catch some nice reds with this one.
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


----------



## nyjpd

I like the Diawa Sealine-X and Angler live bait rod.

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

I plan to catch Blackfish in the bay, possibly ling or black snapper when we can fish the Trysler grounds grass lines again, or some medium jiggin for "who knows".

Thanks for the opportunity.

Gerald


----------



## nyjpd

My second choice is the Shimano Spheros offshore / angler spining combo.

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

I'd fish for schooling reds, sheepshead, or just about anything that swims with that rig.

Wow!

Gerald


----------



## johnD

Item 38-952-812-03 

inshore rig

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Gonna go for cobes with this rig.

Thanks , John


----------



## johnD

item 38-900-602-00 

offshore rig 

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

I would use this for bottom fishing, snapper and grouper.


----------



## Nopierpressure

My 2nd entry...

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Spinfisher 550 combo

Hope to get into some good Specks and Reds

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!! :thumbup:


----------



## curdogman

Well alright! I will use this offshore combo to tangle with some mean, nasty flatheads on the river:thumbsup:
Diawa sealine with offshore extreme rod
Reel - SLX30SHA
Rod- 72050
Item code 38-952-742-01
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


----------



## curdogman

My inshore combo, will use this combo to haul in some bucketmouth Largemouth Bass

Abu Garcia Revo S with Carbonlite trigger rod
Reel-Revo S
Rod-CL70MHTF
Item # 38-955-310-06
Abu Garcia REVO S Low-Profile Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Baitcast Combos


----------



## Snake

Surf Combo
Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos

Something that swims


----------



## ranemann

*Rod and Reel Giveaway*

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod


Thanks,

Ranemann


----------



## Dplantmann

My Choice

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Large Flounder.

Here's the Link:
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## daddyqbee

*ill give it a shot*

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Penn® Spinfisher® 550SSg Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

I will use this for redfish and bottom fishing for snapper and grouper.


Thanks!!!


----------



## groundpounder

Good deal Nathan...
*Daiwa® Coastal Inshore Spinning Reel combo W/5.3:1 35" 10lbs/200yds reel* and and one piece6'6" m action rod. item #38-952-816-01


Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


hope to catch my share of pompano with this one......Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## sdsmith5150

*PFF rod combo giveaway*

I would like to win the 
*Pflueger® President® XTSE Bigwater Spinning Combos*

Here is the link:Pflueger President XTSE Bigwater Spinning Combos

It would be nice to catch some bull reds with this one!

Here is the offshore combo I would like to win:
Shimano® Torium® Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Live Bait Rod Combos

and here is the link:
Shimano Torium Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combo

It would be nice to hook up with some big grouper on this one.


----------



## Ed Bogan

*Rod & Reel Combo*

I like the Shimano® Torium® Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Live Bait Combo #38-900-356-03 . I would use it for grouper, snapper,mackrel, and any thing else that will bite. Thanks Ed


----------



## bama boy

Catching Bass

Ambassador 5500C3 &

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_74090_100001000_100000000_100001000_100-1-0


6'6" ALLSTAR ROD TAS786C

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_51844_100002006_100000000_100002000_100-2-6http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_10001_51844_100002006_100000000_100002000_1


----------



## Heartbreaker

*My entry*

Nathan,

Heartbreaker enters and is looking at Bass pro# 38-954-582-06

Shimano citica/ Bionic Blade


----------



## FlatsAssassin

*Offshore*

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo
*Penn® 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo*

Item # 38-950-934-00

Hope to catch King Macrel, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper, Grouper , and many more.


----------



## FlatsAssassin

*Inshore*

Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


Penn® Sargus® Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

Item # 38-954-592-00 



This is for Big Bull Reds and some nice flounder!!


----------



## dolphin850

*Inshore Combo*

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Light Tackle Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

Item # 38-900-795-02

Offshore Angler Ocean Master Light Tackle Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


I hope to catch a big redfish on my stepson's inshore charter service. Maybe even a sheephead or flounder.


----------



## dolphin850

*Offshore Combo*

Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

Item # 38-950-932-00 

Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

I fish several tournaments, so I hope to catch a winning King Mackrell maybe a dolphin, AJ, red snapper, or grouper


----------



## Frenchy

A 330gt2 combo to use for trolling for kings or bttm fishing for some red snappers
*Penn® GT Levelwind Reels/Offshore Angler™ Power Stick™ Conventional Rod Combos*


----------



## Gulflady

*Inshore Entry*

Inshore:

Penn® Spinfisher® 550SSg Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo
Item 38-930-074-00 
Reel Model 550SSG
Rod Model SL817S70 Cork grip (Would be great if they offered SL1220S70F, EVA grips, with this reel) 

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Trout, Flounder, Spadefish, Black Snapper, Hard-tails and large Lys.


----------



## Waverunnr99

*Guess I will give it a whirl!!*

I would like something for bottom fishing (when I can get out far enough to get a hook into something other than a Endangered Red Snapper). This looks to be pretty good!!!


Diawa sealine with offshore extreme rod
Reel - SLX30SHA
Rod- 72050
Item code 38-952-742-01
Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos


:thumbup:


----------



## Coupe

*Entry 2*

Offshore 38-952-736-05 

Amberjack, Wahoo, Kings


----------



## Coupe

*Entry 2*

Inshore
38-950-938-00 
Reds, Specks and Flounder


----------



## Reel Wins

nathan do we have to choose one of the pre made combos or can we make one of our own as long as it adds up to $200 

thanks


----------



## wawa79

I'll bite

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos
Item Number -38-954-202-00 
Reel Model - 750SSM 26 OZ RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE
Rod Model - OEKFS1025 1-PIECE 7'

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Hope to catch King Macrel, Cobia or anything else I can find.


----------



## Crayfishtom

*rod/reel*

Penn 330GTI Reel and Slammer Rod combo
Item # 38-950-932-00

hope to get some big kings along with snappers.


----------



## elcincosdad

*I like this one*

Freshwater for Big Channel Cats

Fresh Water Entry

Pflueger Trion GX-7 Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


----------



## Jaypea

*Saltwater Combo for contest*

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo 
I hope to catch cobia, king mackerel, or amberjack with this combo.


----------



## Jaypea

*Freshwater entry for contest.*

Daiwa Megaforce Baitcast Reel/Bass Pro Shops Bionic Blade Trigger Rod Combos
I hope to catch, crappie, bass, hybrids with this fresh water combo.


----------



## tljbabc

when is the drawing going to happen thanks


----------



## sebastio12

*My offshore pick*

Penn 113H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo 


Link

For grouper and snapper


----------



## get ur line wet

*entry inshore*

My choice is the Shimano Spheros offshore / angler spining combo.
38-952-808-07 

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

I'd fish for schooling reds, sheepshead, and even pomps:thumbup:

may have to sit in the rod rack 'til next year.


----------



## get ur line wet

*entry offshore*

My offshore choice is;

Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos
38-900-422-02

Target snappers, triggers, AJ's and the elusive offshore pomps:thumbup:

Good Luck to all, may our waters heal thyselves


----------



## Seachaser 186

Ok - I'll play too. I'm looking at the 8500SS Penn combo.

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

It will be used for king fishing and other misc. offshore opportunities


----------



## Waverunnr99

*A bottom rod would be pretty sweet*

Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo

Item # 38-950-932-00 

Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

I do not have a good bottom rod and would really like to take my own on head boats and such. As far as what I would like to catch, whatever I can eat for the most part!!!!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## born to fish and i'll be fishing when im dead

38-952-806-05 
550SSG
15.9 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 4.6:1
29"
12 LB/275 YDS ISES761017
HANDLE C 10-17 LB
3/8-3/4 OZ 7'6"
M $179.98 
and i will be catching tons of reds trouts bluefish spanish flounder and some pompano


----------



## Foulhook

Great opportunity to upgrade my equipment. This is my official entry. I will go to Bass Pro Shop website and com back and edit my entry with the equipment of choice.

Okay here is my inshore entry: Item No 38-954-124-00


----------



## ozlander03

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Rod/Reel combo

SKU: 38-952-814-03
Reel Model/Weight	2500 9.7 OZ
Gear Ratio 5.3:1 31.1'' 8 LBS/170 YDS	
Rod Model ISES71220
1-PIECE	12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ	7' MH $199.98

I hope to catch Red, Specks, Pompano, and other bait fish for the big boys. Thanks!

Link to Bass Pro


----------



## ozlander03

Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master® Stand-Up Rod Combo

SKU 38-900-458-06 
Reel Model/Weight CC60 41 OZ
Gear Ratio 2.8:1 50 LB/475 YDS	OMSU 4B	
Line 50-80 LBS
Length 6'
- $179.98

I hope to catch King Mack, Snapper, blue, and anything else I can eat! Thanks again,

Link to Bass Pro


----------



## snakeawave

Penn spinfisher 850SSm/Offshore angler Im-7 combo

38-900-604-00 
850SSM
27.1 OZ 4.6:1
-
25 LBS/250 YDS OM30STB 25-30 LBS 7' 
King mack,Reds Thanks
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_95575_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0


----------



## Reel Wins

Reel Wins said:


> nathan do we have to choose one of the pre made combos or can we make one of our own as long as it adds up to $200
> 
> thanks


anyone know the answer?


----------



## snakeawave

SP5000FB Shimano Spheros /offshore angler inshore extreme rod
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos
38-952-812-03 
SP5000FB
19.6 OZ 4.7:1
31''
12 LBS/195 YDS ISES71220
1-PIECE 12-20 LBS
3/8-2 OZ 7' MH 

Specks, Reds ,Flounder


----------



## msagro1

*Penn Spinfisher for contest*

430 SSG 5.1:1, 6lb 200 yds : 6'6" Med action

The Penn Spinfisher is a light tackle application that I would pass down to my 10 yr old son. He loves to catch pin fish at the dock, sheepshead in the pass, or sneak aroung for some trout or reds in the flats. thanks for the opportunity!

here is the link:
Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products


----------



## msagro1

*Light combo*

SG5000, 5.6:1 ratio, 14lbs 200 yds, 7' med action

light combo for my son to catch : trigger, snapper, flounder, spanish
thanks for the chance! 

link:
Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


----------



## Nopierpressure

When is the drawing?

Thanks


----------



## PCsurffisher

*contest*

I'll play.
This is the comboaiwa® Emcast® Plus/Ocean Master® Surf Rod and Reel Combos38-930-967-02 ECP5000
23.3 OZ 4.6:1
14 LB/410 YDS OM10SS 17-40 LB 10 ' $149.94 
Link:Daiwa Emcast Plus/Ocean Master Surf Rod and Reel Combos
I plan on catching pompano, whiting, blues and maybe spanish with it.
THANKS.


----------



## jnelson1000

Penn International 2-Speed Reel/Offshore Angler Delph IGFA Extreme Series Stand-Up Rod and Reel Combo

This looks like a nice rod n reel to catch a TARPON!


----------



## mssbass

*Rod & Reel Combos*

*Quantum® Kevin VanDam Signature Series Rod and Reel Baitcast Combos*

Item # 38-951-976-03 

Link

Hoping to catch a Largemouth Bass over 6lbs with this baby!
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_98402_100003000_100000000_100003000_100-3-0


----------



## mssbass

*Saltwater Combo*

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos Item #38-900-602-00 
*

*LINK*


I'd love to hook up with some nice topwater redfish on this spinning rod!:thumbup:


----------



## smokin98600

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

The rod is an Ocean IM-7 and the reel is a SSM-750. The 750 will be a great addition to my fishing gear and with the solid construction, it should put up with the salt water. The 7 foot rod will be great for the long casts at a low level.

I am hoping to use the rod in my kayak because it will be ligh enough for easy use without wearing out my wrist and be tough enough to catch the bigger ones. The spanish and Kings are what I would be going after along with a red every once in a while. I got one big spanish in the Kayak before and it was a blast!

Good luck to everybody!

Chris


----------



## Trucker

*contest*

This is my entry into the contest.
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

This is a Daiwa Coastal Inshore Combo:thumbup:


----------



## Trucker

*Contest*

This is my second entry.
Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## smokin98600

*Another good stick*

Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod and Reel Spinning Combos

This would be another good combo that I could use for fishing with my son either in the kayaks or on the land. The 8' 6" pole will be good for surf fishing for the pompano and specs. The 5.1 to 1 gear ratio will be quick to get the fish's attention I hope.

Good luck -- Chris


----------



## groundpounder

*Offshore Rig*

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos Item #38-952-812-03 



The Link Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos


Going after grouper, snapper and whatever else is bite'n...... good luck everybody!


Thanks for a great forum....groundpounder


----------



## C/\MER()N

This one really catches my eye, I'd really like to hook a couple of redfish off of the shore with this baby!

Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

Item Number 38-930-966-01


----------



## redfish maniac

OK......let's play Millionaire. I'd love to win the two rod / reel combos pasted below. If I have to pay a few bucks out of my pocket since one of them is over the $200 limit....I'm OK with that. Thanks Redfish Maniac

*Quantity**Product Title**Remove**Add to Cart* Penn® Spinfisher® SSg Graphite Reels/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combo - 550SSG/ISES761017  Penn® Special Senator® Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Stand-Up Combo - 113H2/OMSU 3B


----------



## afishanado

Penn Spinfisher 850 Item Number 38-900-604-00.

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

To fish for snapper, kings, cobes, AJ, etc.......


----------



## brewass

I'll bite.

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme
6,6" Medium Action

Item # 38-952-678- Link:01 Offshore Angler Ocean Master Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme Casting Rod Combos


I hope to catch some reds and specs with this.


----------



## cartersdad

Inshore: Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos 
Wanting get a good rod for kings and cobia. I have never caught either one. 



http://Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos


----------



## cartersdad

Inshore: 
http:// Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme®  *Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme®*


*This would be an excellent rod combo for reds' specks and flounder*


----------



## FishnGator

Here's mine.

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up

I like the 38-900-458-06 for Grouper, Ajs, Red Snapper


----------



## FishnGator

Entry 2

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

38-950-934-00 for Grouper AJs Snapper, etc...


----------



## jspooney

*offshore rig*

awesome gesture Nathan and very creative marketing. It is a win/win for all. 

For my offshore combo I would like to slay some Mahi with this rig, (and maybe do some trolling for Kings)

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo. Model number SL1530S70F. I'd rig it with 300 yards of 15 LB test. The web link is 

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## jspooney

*and for inshore...*

I would love to have this combo to slay the trout on the grass in Santa Rosa sound...
Browning® Fishing Citori® Rod and Reel Spinning Combo. Model number CIT70MHS, this fast action combo with 75 yards of 8LB test is perfect for my needs. 

Here is a link
Browning Fishing Citori Rod and Reel Spinning Combos


----------



## Don'sBayou

I want a Daiwa Black Gold rod and reel. The BG60 holds 225yds of 20lb line and I intend to use it for both live baiting for Kings and Cobia during the spring.

Here's the link:
Daiwa Black Gold Rod and Reel Combo


----------



## Don'sBayou

First of all thanks for this show of interest in the forum members.

For my second pick, I'd go for a Shimano Spheros inshore combo. The SP3000FB medium action 7ft would be good for trout and redfish.

Here's a link:
Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

Thanks again.


----------



## Caseylowery29

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos*


The reel in the combo is a Penn 850SSM and the rod is and Offshore Angler Kingfish rod. The rod is a perfect rod for slinging cobia jigs but also throwing cigar minnows and other king bait. I have one of the same reels and have caught many cobia and kings and sharks on it and it is holding up very well.

i hope to catch: cobia, kings, sharks maybe some snapper, grouper, and AJs.

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

Good Luck,
Casey


----------



## oceansbreeze

I'll try, here what I would like if I would win and what I would like done with it.

Mako Spinning Rod and Reel Combo (Offshore Angler)
Item number 38-952-692-00 Mako 15.8 Oz left/right-hand 8' rod

It could be used for trout, redfish, and some surf fishing.
I got one 8 years ago and it still working, not the best but it works. 

So if I would win I would like it to be directly donate it to Redfish (Dwayne) for his program rod and reel program for kids in the area. Having been a foster parent for many years ago, it seem if a item was to nice the child wouldn't have it too long after they moved back home.


----------



## rigbyboi

thread


----------



## rigbyboi

850SSM
27 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 
Item number:38-954-140-00 

440SSG
12 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 
Item number: 38-900-592-00


----------



## POPPY

#1 entry....off shore entry..... Nathan, "Chris started (1st idea) - but you are doing many new things with keeping PFF going - "faster, up-dating & getting bugs/spam out ... yes it takes time ... good luck with PFF - Thanks, Poppy

item #38-954-186-02
- Penn 330GT2 Levelwind Reel
- #PSC72040 - Offshore Angler Power Stick Rod
for- ling, king (trolling) & general reef fishing (have one already - like it)

can i use my Bass Pro Shop Rewards card........????? member since: 2008 - Ha - ha - ha......

Thanks Nathan.... Poppy


----------



## FLbeachbum

A Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel/Slammer Rod Combo, (Bass Pro#38-930-074-00) .

Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Great for Reds, Specks and Flounder just to name a few.

Thanks for the opportunity, cool Gesture.


----------



## Will2fish

38-954-920-00 RIGHT-HAND*Pflueger® Medalist® Spinning Rod and Reel Combo 
*

*  any thing from chicken dolphin to bonita to redfish :thumbup:
*


----------



## Bigshamoo

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick Spinning Rod Combos I would love to entice the sheep head with some fiddler crabs, on top of the feeding spree that i set the hook on some flounder by sending them my gulps with the Penn metal reel / power stick! the reds may lose thier spot when they feel the power stick drive that hook in. Specks and spanish and lady fish ohhhh my!


----------



## Bigshamoo

Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo This will be the one i catch the rest of the red snapper in the gulf with, along with the dolphin a occasional grouper and lets not forget the amber jack.... FISH ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueWater-Buccaneer

Pflueger President Spinning Reels
Pflueger President spinning reel 
item number 38-300-894-00 
model 6735X 
10 LB/120 YDS 
5.2:1
27"
11.2 OZ 

All-Star ASR Series Spinning Rods
All-Star ASR Series spinning rod
item number 38-156-832-00 
model ASRS845S
8-17 LBS
1/4-5/8 OZ 
7' M
FAST
7+TIP 


This fine setup will be used to catch reds, specks, flatties, spanish, sheephead, whiting and my personal favorite pompano.


----------



## deltachidawg73

*rod and reel giveaway!*

Item # 38-900-006-00 

 * Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® Levelwind Reel/Offshore Extreme™ Wire Line Rod Combo*


A heavy duty offshore slammer to reel in those oily snapper. 4-bearing system, ensuring smooth operation and maximum cranking power!

Thanks!
RJ :thumbup:


----------



## heavyewc

I hope to yank some big groupers or full size aj's up with this 
* Offshore Angler™ Captain's Choice® Levelwind Reel/Offshore Extreme™ Wire Line Rod Combo*

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel and Rod

I can taste it now!


----------



## heavyewc

Picking sheephead off the rocks or landing keeper reds should be fun with the 
*Offshore Angler™ Inshore Express Spinning Rod and Reel Comb*

Offshore Angler Inshore Express Spinning Rod and Reel Combos


----------



## mekell

edit! didn't realize this was in the price range.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...003000_151-3-0

Quantum boca spinning reel on a 7' MH rod. item# or sku is 38-952-302-00.
and we'll be catching specks and reds with that fine rig. 


I like this choice.


----------



## tripleblessing

Hope fully Reds and trout

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos*



Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## tripleblessing

If I can't catch'm on the first one I'll try this for ARS Kings anything I can get to bite

 * Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod and Reel Spinning Combo*



Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod and Reel Spinning Combos


----------



## Tuna Man

Entry 1 ...Inshore/Freshwater

Details, White River Clasic Ultralite Fly Rod and Reel Outfit
item #...38-430-468-01 
rod ...WR6333 6'3"
reel...WRCULB
line weight 3 only because they don't have a 2
price...$179.99 


White River Fly Shop Classic Ultralight Fly Rod and Reel Outfit

Susan's and my favorite vacations are out West. I have 5 and 6 weight tackle which I feel is a little too heavy for Trout fishing Western streams. Basic targeted fish will be Rainbow Trout, and throw in some Brown and Cutthroat while you are at it. Inshore ...you got it..Trout


----------



## Allinagain

Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos 

Plan to use for Kings using live bait


----------



## snookonpier

Inshore:

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combo*

Item #: 38-900-600-00 

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

A big ass Blue Runner, big ass Red Fish, big ass Spanish Girl , I mean Mackeral.

*Off Shore:*

*Penn® 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo*



Item #38-950-934-00 

Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo

I'm going to hook Tony Haward from BP in the ass and catch a big ass Mako Shark.


----------



## moontan360

*Inshore Choice*

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

item number 38-952-812-02 

I would use this for specs, mackeral, red fish, etc.

:thumbsup:


----------



## POPPY

#2 & the last entry ......Inshore Rod / Reel combo 
#38-952-302-00 ... Quatum Combo
- Quantum Boca PTS spinning reel
- 1pc 7' Quatum MH rod (10-20# line / 1/4 - 1 oz)
- for reds/specks/flounder....

Nathan... Chris started PFF but you are taking it many steps fwd. faster up-dating & getting bugs/spam out.... it takes time.... :thumbup: good luck with PFF.

..... if i win, can i add the $$$ to my Bass Pro Shop Awards Card Ha, Ha, Ha....

PFF good work.... thanks ..... Poppy


----------



## huntfishbum

*Thanks for a GREAT DEAL*

I love to jig in deep water and the item for me is # 3895280605 Penn Spinfisher , should do a great job.
For inshore I'd pick item 3895474400 , a great combo for Red's and Specks. Thanks for the great opportunity to own great Penn Equipment.Chuck


----------



## jast227

*rod and reel giveaway!!!!*

Item # 38-952-816-03 

*Daiwa® Coastal™ Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Spinning Combos*

I would love to reel in some Red's off the jetties with this thing. 

:devil2: Jessica


----------



## jast227

*rod and reel giveaway!!!!!!!!*

Item # 38-952-746-02 

*Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme® Live Bait Rod Combos*


Ok so here is one dedicated to Shark Week. I think it would be fun to go after some bull sharks in the gulf with this baby. Do you agree?

:devil2: Jessica


----------



## sfleaslayer

Penn Spinfisher 550 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Ready to catch Specs, Reds, Pompano, Flounder, wouldn't mind a snapper or two... 

Here's the Link:
Penn Spinfisher 550SSg Reel / Slammer Rod Combo

Thanks for the great contest, 
Tracy


----------



## OP-FOR

The combination of Penn's Spinfisher SSm Reel and their Slammer Rods gives anglers a premium-performing set-up that's built to perform inshore or open blue water. 
*Reel features: *

Full metal body construction -- saltwater tough
Stainless steel main shaft
5 stainless steel ball bearings
Infinite Anti-Reverse roller bearing
Techno-Balanced™ rotor for smooth, wobble-free retrieves
Leveline™ spool wrap for even line lay
Sealed drag knob keeps sand and salt out
Sealed HT100 drag system -- ultra-smooth and dependable
Corrosion-resistant, gold-anodized machined handle
Fail-free bailspring
*Rod features: *

Rugged one-piece 7' E-Glass tubular blank
Aluminum oxide guides
EVA grip
Gimbal butt
 

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


If it has gills I want to catch it!!!! Better yet, let my wife catch it while I sit back and enjoy the show. Honestly, she would catch the bigger fish anyway.


----------



## captainblack

Penn Spinfisher SSm / Slammer combo item number 38-950-936-00 as my first option

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_80678_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0

would be for reds, specks, flounder, and probably stingrays and anything else i would want for shark bait, and really anything that swims that would be fun to catch, specialized gear is fun, but catching stuff you werent prepared for on gear not made for it can be even more fun!



FINGERS CROSSED... im too broke for good gear and too unlucky for contests, make me happy! :wallbash:come on!


----------



## Reel Wins

Post uno 

i would like a $200 gift card to gulf breeze bait and tackle

here's the link to bass pro shops Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products 

i would use this to upgrade my fishing arsenal in several areas 
and it would be nice to support some local guys


----------



## asago

Reel Wins said:


> Post uno
> 
> i would like a $200 gift card to gulf breeze bait and tackle
> 
> here's the link to bass pro shops Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products
> 
> i would use this to upgrade my fishing arsenal in several areas
> and it would be nice to support some local guys


+1 - and I dont see why Nathan wouldnt agree to it. Seems to me that the purpose of this contest is to generate back traffic to bass pro (by having everyone who posts in this thread add a link to their site) to increase the pagerank of PFF and therefore the traffic - the prize is just a motivator (I wont tell Bass Pro if you wont)


----------



## captainblack

ill go ahead and agree to that, id take a $200 card to a local spot over those options, or a $200 card to basspro, well anywhere, if its given away its given away and a couple hundred to upgrade some gear would be great anyway you slice it whether its bass pro or gulf breeze id take it and smile


----------



## phishintrip007

*Quantum® Kinetic® PTi-B Reel/Energy® PT Rod Spinning Combos*


Quantum Kinetic PTi-B Reel/Energy PT Rod Spinning Combo

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSg Graphite Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos*


Penn Spinfisher SSg Graphite Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## coomz

*entry 1*

Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos

i will use this combo for catching pompano and redfish in the surf

*Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Surf Rod and Reel Spinning Combos*


----------



## coomz

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos*

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

this combo will be used for reds and trouts


----------



## L-sizzle

Penn® Spinfisher® SSg Graphite Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

Penn Spinfisher SSg Graphite Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos


for reds trouts and flounders


----------



## L-sizzle

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

for bull reds!!!!!!11


----------



## D.O.A FREAK

pick #1 inshore

rod and reel: Shimano Sedona 2500 with a Falcon Coastal XG series Casting Rod model SC-76M
Falcon Coastal XG Series Casting Rods
Shimano Sedona FD Spinning Reels

i wish to catch trout, redfish, and flounder on this rod and reel


----------



## D.O.A FREAK

pick #1 inshore

rod and reel: Shimano Sedona 2500 with a Falcon Coastal XG series Casting Rod model SC-76M
Falcon Coastal XG Series Casting Rods
Shimano Sedona FD Spinning Reels

i wish to catch trout, redfish, and flounder on this rod and reel


----------



## mt0264

Glad to see the sight is up and running faster than ever. 
Offshore Angler Captain's Choice Levelwind Reel and Rod

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_75668_151003004_151000000_151003000_151-3-4
I fish offshore for snapper, red fish and tuna so here is my choice for a combo 
Thanks Mike


----------



## mt0264

Abu Garcia® REVO® S Low-Profile Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Baitcast Combos 

38-955-310-03 


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0205079_100003000_100000000_100003000_100-3-0

Yall have alot of good info here on one site thanks.

I will be fishing for bass on black water river and yellow river 
Thanks Mike


----------



## Donajo

*38-900-458-04 cc60*

Offshore Angler, Captains Choice; 38-900-458-04 

CC60
I hope to catch snapper, amberjack and grouper.


----------



## The LaJess II

My second choice.

Would use to fish for Snapper, Grouper, Trigger fish.

38-950-932-00 Penn® 330 GTI Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo


Penn 330 GTI Reel/Slammer Rod Combo


----------



## snookman

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo

I dont know if I did this right but Its my first time on here and I am looking forward to getting to know you all. Thanks Steve


----------



## King Crab

I'll take a van stahl of any kind. If there's any left , A rod also.


----------



## Sparky 10119

*Inshore Entry*

Link-Offshore Angler Ocean Master Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel/Inshore Extreme Casting Rod Combos
Item #3895267802
Ocean Master inshore bait casting reel with a inshore EXtreme rod. :thumbup:
Hope to catch big flounder!


----------



## tusk

For my offshore pick, I'll take the Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos with the 850 SSm reel. 

Item number: 38-954-220-00 

Link: Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos

I plan to use this to troll live pilchards for barracuda, groupers, and snapper.


----------



## tusk

For my inshore pick, I'll take the Quantum Saltwater Experience Spinning combo.

Item number: 38-952-300-00

Link: Quantum Experience Inshore Rod and Spinning Reel Saltwater Combo

This will be used for Specks and Reds underneath the lights on docks.


----------



## Reel Wins

post number #2

i would like a $200 gift card to gulf breeze bait and tackle

here's the link to bass pro shops Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products 

i would use this to upgrade my fishing arsenal in several areas 
and it would be nice to support some local guys


----------



## bamaflyfish

38-430-479-09 5 weight 8ft 6 fly rod combo.

Will be used for fishing for bass/blugill with my daughter. 

White River Fly Shop Classic Travel Rod and Reel Outfits

would prefer a local shop gift card. 

Thanks!


----------



## reeladdiction92

OFFSHORE

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

combo# 38-952-812-02

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combo

I would use it to catch Snapper, Kingfish, Cobia etc.


----------



## reeladdiction92

INSHORE

Daiwa Coastal Inshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Spinning Combos

combo# 38-952-814-02

I would use this to catch reds, trout, flounder


----------



## Tuna Man

*Tld 25*

Shimano Triton Lever Drag Reels.

38-313-926-00 
24.5 OZ 
40 LB/450 YDS 
3.6:1 

Just about anything not inshore. Have used one once and was very pleased with the performance.


----------



## Heavy "D"

*Offshore*

I would use this combo for both Kingfishing and bottom fishing for Snapper over here in Jax.

*Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Offshore Angler™ Offshore Extreme™ Kingfish Spinning Rod Combos*

38-954-202-00 
Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Spinning Rod Combos


----------



## RODMIESTER

*Inshore Rod and Reel Combo:*

*Penn® Spinfisher® 850 SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos*

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

this combo will be used for Flounder, Reds and Specs


----------



## RODMIESTER

Offshore Rod and Reel Combo: 

Penn Spinfisher 850 w/ Penn Slammer Rod


Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning 

This will be my choice for King's, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper, Sharks, and Grouper


----------



## FY05CPO

Offshore Rod and Reel Combo:

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod

Hope to catch King Macrel, Cobia, Amberjack, Snapper, Grouper , and many more. 
Need a good jigging combo



Here is the link:
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo


----------



## BigSlick

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

that would be item number 38-952-810-01


and when the time is right i will hopefully be working some sheepies with this setup


----------



## WarEagle78

This is a great idea! 

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos 38-952-812-04

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos

I plan to use this for specks, reds, spanish, Kings, etc.


----------



## bobalft

Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Low-Profile Reel and Rod Baitcast Combos

This an offshore/inshore baitcast combo. I'll use it in the surf for whatever I can coax in (always hoping for pomps) and can take it on an occassional bass outing.

its a basspro extreme low profile outfit.


----------



## Mr. Mike

*inshore r/r prize*

specs and reds
Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod and Reel Spinning Combos
Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod and Reel Spinning Combos
38-952-688-05 
*Read Item Notice
1* *below* IEX50
11 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 5.1:1
39.9"
12 LB/200 YDS ISES731017
1-PIECE 10-17 LB
3/8-3/4 OZ 7'6"
M $159.98 In Stock


----------



## Mr. Mike

*give away*

offshore bottom fishing

Shimano Triton Lever Drag Reels.
Shimano® Triton Lever Drag Reels

38-313-924-00 23.6 OZ 30 LB/450 YDS
3.6:1 TLD20 $159.99 In Stock


----------



## captainblack

*a second option i think id go for would be this*

item 38-900-422-02 Offshore Angler Ocean Master 10000 Reel/Surf Rod Spinning Combos

Offshore Angler Ocean Master Combo. the OM10000 on the 10' Rod 

Would be used in the surf for anything that can be caught, probably targeting either pomps or maybe some of those reds that are out there, ive seen reds getting caught in the surf, but never catch them, but then again i dont surf fish that much cause the longest rod i got is 8ft, and the rest are 6 to 7

this combo would also be used pretty much anywhere else too, it could come in handy on a pier or bridge, getting bait out a little farther can be good when the structure youre next to is empty of anything but cats and the diving birds and pops on the water are just out of reach in front of you


----------



## mike potter

My entry combo # 38-951-906-01 Thanks


----------



## Undead

*Pier Fishing! (Offshore Entry)*

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Reel/Slammer® Rod Spinning Combo

Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning Combo
(38-950-936-00 model)

(although if I won, I'd probably ask for the gift card to give some money to a local shop...and probably add some of my own money to it as well to get a pseudo-custom Pier Rod)

I plan to use this for: Kings, hopefully Cobia and any other fish somehow dumb enough to get hooked by me!

Thanks and good luck, everyone!


----------



## Undead

*Inshore Entry*

Shimano® Spheros® Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler™ Inshore Extreme® Rod Combos

Shimano Spheros Offshore Reel/Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme Rod Combos (model 38-952-810-07)

Similar to my offshore entry, this would be used for nearly any fish silly enough to let a novice catch it: Bass, Sheepshead, Catfish, Spanish, whatever...


----------



## nextstep

when will we know the winners?:thumbup:


----------



## B.L. Laird

*Inshore entry*

I would like to enter for the local gift-card to put towards a VS 100, which I would catch redfish, flounders, and specks!


----------



## treykramer14

*Penn Spinfisher SSm*

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

Item Number: 38-900-602-00 
Reel Model: 750SSM
Rod Model: OM20STB 7' MH

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos

I hope to catch some nice reds and specs down in Louisiana. They won't know what hit em'!


----------



## B.L. Laird

*Offshore*

For my offshore entry, I would like the gift card for a local store to be used for a custom cobia rod for next season. Hopefully, there will be a next year's season.


----------



## Max_Power

* Shimano® Sahara® FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops® CarbonLite™ Rod Spinning Combos*



38-955-264-06

SH2500FD
9.9 OZ
LEFT/RIGHT-HAND 

Specs, Reds, Flounder.

Shimano Sahara FD Reel/Bass Pro Shops CarbonLite Rod Spinning Combos


----------



## mr brian

*rod and reel combo giveaway*

*Bass Pro Shops® Pro Qualifier® Baitcast Combos*
freshwater

38-952-916-08 
*Read Item Notice*
*1* & *2* *below* PQX10SD
8.8 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 5.2:1
21"
12 LB/120 YDS PQX70HT
HANDLE B 12-25 LB
3/8 - 1-1/2 OZ 7' H
X-FAST $189.98


----------



## mr brian

*rod and reel giveaway*

Bass Pro Shops® RCX Power Fishing Rod and Reel Baitcast Combos
fresh water

38-955-280-03 
*Read Item Notice
1* & *2* *below* RCX10SHE
9.45 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 7.1:1
31''
12 LB/135 YDS RCX702WD
HANDLE A 8-17 LB
1/4 - 5/8 OZ 7' M
FAST $189.98


----------



## mr brian

*rod and reel giveaway*

Browning® Fishing Citori® Rod and Reel Baitcast Combos

freshwater



38-952-960-02 
*Read Item Notice
1* *below* CI10SHD
8.7 OZ
RIGHT-HAND 7.1:1
31"
12 LB/120 YDS CIT66MT
HANDLE B
1-PIECE 8-17 LB
1/4-5/8 OZ 6'6" M
FAST $179.98


----------



## bwendel07

*entry*

Rod and Reel Comboffshore

Penn Spinfisher 750 w/ Penn Slammer Rod


Link
Penn Spinfisher SSm Reel/Slammer Rod Spinning 

Fly line mackrel


----------



## bwendel07

*entry 2*

Inshore

Penn® Sargus® SG7000 Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combo

Penn Sargus Inshore Spinning Rod and Reel Combos

Redfish


----------



## Orion45

Inshore:

Offshore Angler™ Ocean Master® Inshore Baitcaster Low-Profile Baitcast Reel

Item # 38-952-678-03

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204603_151003001_151000000_151003000_151-3-1


Reds, Flounder, Trout


----------



## Orion45

Offshore:

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up Rod Combo 

Item# 38-900-458-04 

Offshore Angler Captain's Choice CC40 or CC60 Reel/Ocean Master Stand-Up

Bottom fishing: Snapper, grouper


----------



## Big Mack02

Offshore:

Penn Spinfisher SSm Metal Reel/Offshore Angler Ocean Master IM-7 Rod Spinning Combos .

I need an extra rod ready to cast boils and other fish I see near the surface.


----------



## Big Mack02

Inshore:

Daiwa Sealine-X Conventional Saltwater Reel/Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme Live Bait Rod Combos

I would use this rod to catch redfish when using live bait at the bottom.


----------



## Foulhook

*Off Shore entry*

Okay here is my off shore entry: Item No 38-900-604-00


----------



## Wayfarer

38-900-604-00 Penn Spinfisherhttp://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_95575_151003000_151000000_151003000_151-3-0
Flyline for Kings 

Would like a gift certificate to Outcast In Pensacola


----------



## Rich

Penn® Spinfisher® SSm Metal Reel/Power Stick™ Spinning Rod


----------



## Snagged Line

popel's pocket fisherman / with 80# braid


----------



## treykramer14

Item Number: 38-950-934-00
Reel Model: 113H
28 OZ
RIGHT-HAND RETRIEVE 
Rod Model: SL2050C66T
1-PIECE 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_89082_151003003_151000000_151003000_151-3-3

Grouper


----------



## Nathan W

Getting ready to do the drawling. Good luck everyone!


----------



## gameaholic

*Good luck*

thanks Nathan


----------



## Nathan W

*Winners!*

Thanks for participating everyone. This was a lot of fun and I think we will do more of these giveaways in the future. :thumbsup:

Now... for our winners. 
Once again I am using Random.org to randomly select a winner from the hundreds of entries. I'm using the number in the upper right hand corner of each posts as the entry number. Each entry was checked to make sure it was valid. 

And the winners are...

1. msagro1 for post #537
2. alx340 for post #488
3. DLo for post #395

Congrats Guys :thumbup:


----------



## gameaholic

*!*

congrats guys


----------



## captainblack

congrats to the winners... now i gotta pretend to not be jealous, i never win anything


----------



## SHunter

Congratulations Winners


----------



## Snagged Line

Did I win????????

Congrats Guys, Lets see some photos of your new toys..........:notworthy:


----------



## msagro1

"WOW" ....Thank You PFF!!!


----------



## Gulflady

Congrats to the winners!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom

*Time for another one?*


----------



## Johnms

*Penn set-up*

I like this set-up best

http://www.basspro.com/Penn-330-GTI-Reel/Slammer-Rod-Combo/product/95614/

I see some Bull reds in the pass coming my way on this one.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

holy old. way to ressurrect a dinosaur Tom!


----------

